# Never Again.......David Hogg’s new book



## rightwinger

Sure to be a best seller

#NeverAgain by David Hogg, Lauren Hogg | PenguinRandomHouse.com


----------



## rightwinger

On February 14, 2018, seventeen-year-old David Hogg and his fourteen-year-old sister, Lauren, went to school at Marjory Stoneman Douglas High School, like any normal Wednesday. That day, of course, the world changed. By the next morning, with seventeen classmates and faculty dead, they had joined the leadership of a movement to save their own lives, and the lives of all other young people in America. It’s a leadership position they did not seek, but events gave them no choice


----------



## TNHarley

Im sure it will be full of fallacies.
I mean, it takes a real dumbfuck to beg the govt to take away freedoms.


----------



## miketx

rightwinger said:


> On February 14, 2018, seventeen-year-old David Hogg and his fourteen-year-old sister, Lauren, went to school at Marjory Stoneman Douglas High School, like any normal Wednesday. That day, of course, the world changed. By the next morning, with seventeen classmates and faculty dead, they had joined the leadership of a movement to save their own lives, and the lives of all other young people in America. It’s a leadership position they did not seek, but events gave them no choice


It all could have been avoided if obama hadn't passed the "let 'em go" law and the sheriff had acted and the deputies had gone inside.


----------



## Sunni Man

Yea, sure to be a best seller.  ...


----------



## mudwhistle

rightwinger said:


> Sure to be a best seller
> 
> #NeverAgain by David Hogg, Lauren Hogg | PenguinRandomHouse.com


Sorry, but making money off a tragedy is about as low as you can get. 
Absolutely despicable.


----------



## Weatherman2020

rightwinger said:


> Sure to be a best seller
> 
> #NeverAgain by David Hogg, Lauren Hogg | PenguinRandomHouse.com


I’m sure his ghost writer did a fine job with grammar. 

You should buy a thousand copies and hand them out on a street corner.


----------



## rightwinger

TNHarley said:


> Im sure it will be full of fallacies.
> I mean, it takes a real dumbfuck to beg the govt to take away freedoms.



David Hogg is an NRA Supporter


----------



## Weatherman2020

rightwinger said:


> On February 14, 2018, seventeen-year-old David Hogg and his fourteen-year-old sister, Lauren, went to school at Marjory Stoneman Douglas High School, like any normal Wednesday. That day, of course, the world changed. By the next morning, with seventeen classmates and faculty dead, they had joined the leadership of a movement to save their own lives, and the lives of all other young people in America. It’s a leadership position they did not seek, but events gave them no choice


Reads like a bad 1940’s detective novel.


----------



## rightwinger

Weatherman2020 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure to be a best seller
> 
> #NeverAgain by David Hogg, Lauren Hogg | PenguinRandomHouse.com
> 
> 
> 
> I’m sure his ghost writer did a fine job with grammar.
> 
> You should buy a thousand copies and hand them out on a street corner.
Click to expand...


You mean like “The Art of the Deal” which Trump has never read?


----------



## DrLove

There are two reviews on Amazon even though the book was just release last week and they couldn't have read it yet.

These are probably by a couple of our USMB barrel strokers. LoL 

Kris K. Gorham
1.0 out of 5 starsshould be a work of FICTION as "lil boss hogg" ...
June 19, 2018
Format: Paperback
should be a work of FICTION as "lil boss hogg" has already been cought on VIDEO admitting he was NOT there , that he was AT HOME when it happened and had to grab his camera , get on his bike , and pedal the mile or so to school so he could photograph the tragedy and grab his 15 seconds of fame at the cost of some one else life. ...............

for him to compare his actions to combat photographers and people of actual courage and moral character as he does here is sickening ! he is little more than a fascist bully , desperate to prolong his 15 seconds as it draws to a close .........................
One person found this helpful

Lyman1234
1.0 out of 5 starsMaking profit off a tragedy
June 19, 2018
Format: Kindle Edition
This is so sick that the author is making a profit over a tragedy. I would love to know how two kids can afford to publish a book like this. It is obvious that this author has become a puppet for the democrats agenda of removing firearms from citizens. I would think he should learn actual history.


----------



## rightwinger

Weatherman2020 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure to be a best seller
> 
> #NeverAgain by David Hogg, Lauren Hogg | PenguinRandomHouse.com
> 
> 
> 
> I’m sure his ghost writer did a fine job with grammar.
> 
> You should buy a thousand copies and hand them out on a street corner.
Click to expand...

They will make great Christmas gifts


----------



## DrLove

miketx said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> On February 14, 2018, seventeen-year-old David Hogg and his fourteen-year-old sister, Lauren, went to school at Marjory Stoneman Douglas High School, like any normal Wednesday. That day, of course, the world changed. By the next morning, with seventeen classmates and faculty dead, they had joined the leadership of a movement to save their own lives, and the lives of all other young people in America. It’s a leadership position they did not seek, but events gave them no choice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It all could have been avoided if obama hadn't passed the "let 'em go" law and the sheriff had acted and the deputies had gone inside.
Click to expand...


WTF does "let 'em go" have to do with anything? Get off the bottom Mikey & let the catfish clean that up.


----------



## MarcATL

mudwhistle said:


> Sorry, but making money off a tragedy is about as low as you can get.
> Absolutely despicable.


How many rightwingers and other assorted Republicans wrote books about 911?

I'm sure you felt the same way about that too.


----------



## rightwinger

DrLove said:


> There are two reviews on Amazon even though the book was just release last week and they couldn't have read it yet.
> 
> These are probably by a couple of our USMB barrel strokers. LoL
> 
> Kris K. Gorham
> 1.0 out of 5 starsshould be a work of FICTION as "lil boss hogg" ...
> June 19, 2018
> Format: Paperback
> should be a work of FICTION as "lil boss hogg" has already been cought on VIDEO admitting he was NOT there , that he was AT HOME when it happened and had to grab his camera , get on his bike , and pedal the mile or so to school so he could photograph the tragedy and grab his 15 seconds of fame at the cost of some one else life. ...............
> 
> for him to compare his actions to combat photographers and people of actual courage and moral character as he does here is sickening ! he is little more than a fascist bully , desperate to prolong his 15 seconds as it draws to a close .........................
> One person found this helpful
> 
> Lyman1234
> 1.0 out of 5 starsMaking profit off a tragedy
> June 19, 2018
> Format: Kindle Edition
> This is so sick that the author is making a profit over a tragedy. I would love to know how two kids can afford to publish a book like this. It is obvious that this author has become a puppet for the democrats agenda of removing firearms from citizens. I would think he should learn actual history.


You have to consider that Conservatives have limited reading skills

But they do know how to flood book reviews by liberal writers with one star  reviews


----------



## Intolerant

How many copies did you buy R/W.


----------



## Desperado

Wonder who the ghost writer was?  No matter you can find it in the Fiction section of your local Barnes and Nobles


----------



## Weatherman2020

Far from a best seller.


----------



## Weatherman2020

Desperado said:


> Wonder who the ghost writer was?


Probably hired Hillary’s ghost writer.


----------



## Weatherman2020

rightwinger said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure to be a best seller
> 
> #NeverAgain by David Hogg, Lauren Hogg | PenguinRandomHouse.com
> 
> 
> 
> I’m sure his ghost writer did a fine job with grammar.
> 
> You should buy a thousand copies and hand them out on a street corner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They will make great Christmas gifts
Click to expand...

You really do hate people.


----------



## Weatherman2020

rightwinger said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are two reviews on Amazon even though the book was just release last week and they couldn't have read it yet.
> 
> These are probably by a couple of our USMB barrel strokers. LoL
> 
> Kris K. Gorham
> 1.0 out of 5 starsshould be a work of FICTION as "lil boss hogg" ...
> June 19, 2018
> Format: Paperback
> should be a work of FICTION as "lil boss hogg" has already been cought on VIDEO admitting he was NOT there , that he was AT HOME when it happened and had to grab his camera , get on his bike , and pedal the mile or so to school so he could photograph the tragedy and grab his 15 seconds of fame at the cost of some one else life. ...............
> 
> for him to compare his actions to combat photographers and people of actual courage and moral character as he does here is sickening ! he is little more than a fascist bully , desperate to prolong his 15 seconds as it draws to a close .........................
> One person found this helpful
> 
> Lyman1234
> 1.0 out of 5 starsMaking profit off a tragedy
> June 19, 2018
> Format: Kindle Edition
> This is so sick that the author is making a profit over a tragedy. I would love to know how two kids can afford to publish a book like this. It is obvious that this author has become a puppet for the democrats agenda of removing firearms from citizens. I would think he should learn actual history.
> 
> 
> 
> You have to consider that Conservatives have limited reading skills
> 
> But they do know how to flood book reviews by liberal writers with one star  reviews
Click to expand...

Look up how many sold on Amazon vs the national best seller.


----------



## dannyboys

Desperado said:


> Wonder who the ghost writer was?  No matter you can find it in the Fiction section of your local Barnes and Nobles


You can be sure the money the ghost writer received came from George Soros.
The little punk couldn't even buy his way into a liberal arts community college. He's functionally illiterate.


----------



## rightwinger

Read an excerpt from David and Lauren Hogg's new book '#NeverAgain'

When it happened to us, we woke up. We knew we couldn’t wait until we got out of college and settled into jobs. We had to make the world a better place now. It was literally a matter of life and death.

So we stood up and tried to make our voices heard. We’re really proud of what we have accomplished so far, and are so grateful to all the people who have joined our cause. They gave us strength. They gave us hope. You give us hope.

But let’s face it—it’s not enough. And the merchants of chaos keep peddling their wares.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

rightwinger said:


> Sure to be a best seller
> 
> #NeverAgain by David Hogg, Lauren Hogg | PenguinRandomHouse.com


 176 pages!

Couldn't they write a book he'd be able to pick up?


----------



## rightwinger

David Hogg....Nobel Peace Prize


----------



## DrLove

mudwhistle said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure to be a best seller
> 
> #NeverAgain by David Hogg, Lauren Hogg | PenguinRandomHouse.com
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, but making money off a tragedy is about as low as you can get.
> Absolutely despicable.
Click to expand...


Just to clarify - nobody should write a book about a tragedy even if all proceeds go to charity?
C'mon dude - That's silly

Lauren Hogg on Twitter

Announcing #NeverAgain, a book by @davidhogg111 and I that tells the story of how we turned our grief into action and how we fight and speak out for those who no longer can. *All proceeds going to healing Parkland and to prevent gun violence.* Coming out June 5th.

1:09 PM - Apr 18, 2018


----------



## miketx

rightwinger said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im sure it will be full of fallacies.
> I mean, it takes a real dumbfuck to beg the govt to take away freedoms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> David Hogg is an NRA Supporter
Click to expand...

So am I.


----------



## rightwinger

Toddsterpatriot said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure to be a best seller
> 
> #NeverAgain by David Hogg, Lauren Hogg | PenguinRandomHouse.com
> 
> 
> 
> 176 pages!
> 
> Couldn't they write a book he'd be able to pick up?
Click to expand...


The book is still being written

Hogg has the mid term elections to write about


----------



## Polishprince

The Hogg boy fails even to consider the PROVEN method for reducing and even eliminating school shootings.

Metal detectors and guards doing body cavity searches in the entrances of America's Government schools.

No mass shootings lately in our nation's federal office buildings or America's fine Penal institutions- because of these policies. Why do we value our bureaucrats and Child Molestors doing time, more than we value the children?


----------



## Desperado

rightwinger said:


> David Hogg....Nobel Peace Prize


That would not surprize me, after all Obama won the Nobel Peace Prize for no reason at all


----------



## DrLove

Weatherman2020 said:


> Look up how many sold on Amazon vs the national best seller.



It just came out


----------



## dannyboys

I wonder what Hogg would have done, when the shooting started, if there was a loaded hand gun laying on the table next to him?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

rightwinger said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure to be a best seller
> 
> #NeverAgain by David Hogg, Lauren Hogg | PenguinRandomHouse.com
> 
> 
> 
> 176 pages!
> 
> Couldn't they write a book he'd be able to pick up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The book is still being written
> 
> Hogg has the mid term elections to write about
Click to expand...

 
*Hogg has the mid term elections to write about*






What do you think about the cover?


----------



## DrLove

rightwinger said:


> You have to consider that Conservatives have limited reading skills
> 
> But they do know how to flood book reviews by liberal writers with one star  reviews



They did the same thing two weeks before Hillary's _'What Happened'_ was released. Amazon had to go through and purge thousands of them.


----------



## Intolerant

With those twigs he calls arm. I doubt he can feed himself. 


Toddsterpatriot said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure to be a best seller
> 
> #NeverAgain by David Hogg, Lauren Hogg | PenguinRandomHouse.com
> 
> 
> 
> 176 pages!
> 
> Couldn't they write a book he'd be able to pick up?
Click to expand...


----------



## dannyboys

DrLove said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look up how many sold on Amazon vs the national best seller.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It just came out
Click to expand...

The first print run was 1000 copies. The company that did the printing is well known for 'vanity printing'.
This time next year the Hoggs will still have 700 copies stored in their garage.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Weatherman2020 said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wonder who the ghost writer was?
> 
> 
> 
> Probably hired Hillary’s ghost writer.
Click to expand...


The problem is that Hillary's ghost writer is probably a ghost as people around the Clintons do not seem to live very long.


----------



## rightwinger

Polishprince said:


> The Hogg boy fails even to consider the PROVEN method for reducing and even eliminating school shootings.
> 
> Metal detectors and guards doing body cavity searches in the entrances of America's Government schools.
> 
> No mass shootings lately in our nation's federal office buildings or America's fine Penal institutions- because of these policies. Why do we value our bureaucrats and Child Molestors doing time, more than we value the children?



Hogg is fully aware of the see through backpacks they were given for protection


----------



## rightwinger

Toddsterpatriot said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure to be a best seller
> 
> #NeverAgain by David Hogg, Lauren Hogg | PenguinRandomHouse.com
> 
> 
> 
> 176 pages!
> 
> Couldn't they write a book he'd be able to pick up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The book is still being written
> 
> Hogg has the mid term elections to write about
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Hogg has the mid term elections to write about*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think about the cover?
Click to expand...

Hogg has given up his first year in college to campaign against NRA backed candidates in the mid terms 

Keeping the pressure on


----------



## DrLove

Polishprince said:


> The Hogg boy fails even to consider the PROVEN method for reducing and even eliminating school shootings.
> 
> Metal detectors and guards doing body cavity searches in the entrances of America's Government schools.
> 
> No mass shootings lately in our nation's federal office buildings or America's fine Penal institutions- because of these policies. Why do we value our bureaucrats and Child Molestors doing time, more than we value the children?



Nice thought but quite impractical. There are 57 ways to get into most American schools. Hardening every one with one entrance, metal detectors and bulletproof windows is cost prohibitive. 

And of course, at a high school such as Parkland with 3,000 kids, even if you were to spend the money - adding trained security personnel and dozens of other costs, it would take too long to squeeze that many kids through security at a single entry point.


----------



## Polishprince

DrLove said:


> , it would take too long to squeeze that many kids through security at a single entry point.



They do it for big football games or Presidential rallies, they do it in crowded federal buildings which are packed to the gills will over-compensated, do-nothing Federal bureaucrats.

And they already have metal detectors and guards in large numbers of schools in US ghettos with a history of gang violence.

Of course its doable.


Further, schools could do a lot more of their educating on-line instead of in-person.   No reason why students need to attend 5 days a week, a reduction in the number of days personal appearance is required by 80% would reduce costs


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Polishprince said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> , it would take too long to squeeze that many kids through security at a single entry point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They do it for big football games or Presidential rallies, they do it in crowded federal buildings which are packed to the gills will over-compensated, do-nothing Federal bureaucrats.
> 
> And they already have metal detectors and guards in large numbers of schools in US ghettos with a history of gang violence.
> 
> Of course its doable.
> 
> 
> Further, schools could do a lot more of their educating on-line instead of in-person.   No reason why students need to attend 5 days a week, a reduction in the number of days personal appearance is required by 80% would reduce costs
Click to expand...


Online instruction simply sucks!

Eliminate the gun free zones and you will eliminate school shootings.


----------



## blackhawk

I suspect it will be in the $1.99 section pretty quick.


----------



## DrLove

Polishprince said:


> They do it for big football games or Presidential rallies, they do it in crowded federal buildings which are packed to the gills will over-compensated, do-nothing Federal bureaucrats.
> 
> And they already have metal detectors and guards in large numbers of schools in US ghettos with a history of gang violence.
> 
> Of course its doable.
> 
> Further, schools could do a lot more of their educating on-line instead of in-person.   No reason why students need to attend 5 days a week, a reduction in the number of days personal appearance is required by 80% would reduce costs



Oh Jesus DO get real. I attend most Boise State football games. It's not a comparatively large college stadium at about 36,000 max capacity. They have minimally 50 entrances and a few hundred security people. Still takes an hour to get everyone in. 

I did jury duty last year and the first morning when they opened a single security entrance there were 150 people in line. It took almost half an hour to get that number of people through a single entry point. 

Online schools for all? Great - a new generation with zero social skills.


----------



## Erinwltr

Polishprince said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> , it would take too long to squeeze that many kids through security at a single entry point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They do it for big football games or Presidential rallies, they do it in crowded federal buildings which are packed to the gills will over-compensated, do-nothing Federal bureaucrats.
> 
> And they already have metal detectors and guards in large numbers of schools in US ghettos with a history of gang violence.
> 
> Of course its doable.
> 
> 
> Further, schools could do a lot more of their educating on-line instead of in-person.   No reason why students need to attend 5 days a week, a reduction in the number of days personal appearance is required by 80% would reduce costs
Click to expand...

True.  They did it in my nephews high school just a few years back.  2,196 students at last count.


----------



## Weatherman2020

rightwinger said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure to be a best seller
> 
> #NeverAgain by David Hogg, Lauren Hogg | PenguinRandomHouse.com
> 
> 
> 
> 176 pages!
> 
> Couldn't they write a book he'd be able to pick up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The book is still being written
> 
> Hogg has the mid term elections to write about
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Hogg has the mid term elections to write about*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think about the cover?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hogg has given up his first year in college to campaign against NRA backed candidates in the mid terms
> 
> Keeping the pressure on
Click to expand...

And like everything Leftards do, they gain votes for Republicans.


----------



## Weatherman2020

DrLove said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> They do it for big football games or Presidential rallies, they do it in crowded federal buildings which are packed to the gills will over-compensated, do-nothing Federal bureaucrats.
> 
> And they already have metal detectors and guards in large numbers of schools in US ghettos with a history of gang violence.
> 
> Of course its doable.
> 
> Further, schools could do a lot more of their educating on-line instead of in-person.   No reason why students need to attend 5 days a week, a reduction in the number of days personal appearance is required by 80% would reduce costs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Jesus DO get real. I attend most Boise State football games. It's not a comparatively large college stadium at about 36,000 max capacity. They have minimally 50 entrances and a few hundred security people. Still takes an hour to get everyone in.
> 
> I did jury duty last year and the first morning when they opened a single security entrance there were 150 people in line. It took almost half an hour to get that number of people through a single entry point.
> 
> Online schools for all? Great - a new generation with zero social skills.
Click to expand...

And yet until about 30 years ago kids could take guns to schools. Gun clubs or as my father did, just go rabbit hunting after school. 

So what changed?

The left won’t address that because you don’t like the answer.


----------



## Skull Pilot

I wonder who wrote it for him


----------



## rightwinger

Weatherman2020 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure to be a best seller
> 
> #NeverAgain by David Hogg, Lauren Hogg | PenguinRandomHouse.com
> 
> 
> 
> 176 pages!
> 
> Couldn't they write a book he'd be able to pick up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The book is still being written
> 
> Hogg has the mid term elections to write about
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Hogg has the mid term elections to write about*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think about the cover?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hogg has given up his first year in college to campaign against NRA backed candidates in the mid terms
> 
> Keeping the pressure on
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And like everything Leftards do, they gain votes for Republicans.
Click to expand...


Hogg and his group will be hounding those candidates who refuse to do anything about gun violence


----------



## rightwinger

Skull Pilot said:


> I wonder who wrote it for him


Wasn’t the same guy who wrote Trumps book


----------



## jknowgood

DrLove said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> On February 14, 2018, seventeen-year-old David Hogg and his fourteen-year-old sister, Lauren, went to school at Marjory Stoneman Douglas High School, like any normal Wednesday. That day, of course, the world changed. By the next morning, with seventeen classmates and faculty dead, they had joined the leadership of a movement to save their own lives, and the lives of all other young people in America. It’s a leadership position they did not seek, but events gave them no choice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It all could have been avoided if obama hadn't passed the "let 'em go" law and the sheriff had acted and the deputies had gone inside.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WTF does "let 'em go" have to do with anything? Get off the bottom Mikey & let the catfish clean that up.
Click to expand...

It means the shooter wouldn't be able to buy the gun.


----------



## Weatherman2020

rightwinger said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 176 pages!
> 
> Couldn't they write a book he'd be able to pick up?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The book is still being written
> 
> Hogg has the mid term elections to write about
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Hogg has the mid term elections to write about*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think about the cover?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hogg has given up his first year in college to campaign against NRA backed candidates in the mid terms
> 
> Keeping the pressure on
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And like everything Leftards do, they gain votes for Republicans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hogg and his group will be hounding those candidates who refuse to do anything about gun violence
Click to expand...

And thus ensuring their victory.


----------



## Claudette

Never again??

Bullshit. As long as there are low lifes out there who want to kill someone with a gun this will continue to happen.

They need metal detectors in all schools and armed guards.

They need people who won't hesitate to kill a kid with a gun.

The gun is the tool. The person using it is the weapon.


----------



## Thinker101

rightwinger said:


> On February 14, 2018, seventeen-year-old David Hogg and his fourteen-year-old sister, Lauren, went to school at Marjory Stoneman Douglas High School, like any normal Wednesday. That day, of course, the world changed. By the next morning, with seventeen classmates and faculty dead, they had joined the leadership of a movement to save their own lives, and the lives of all other young people in America. It’s a leadership position they did not seek, but events gave them no choice



was david hogg at school during shooting - Bing video
....dumbass.


----------



## DrLove

jknowgood said:


> It means the shooter wouldn't be able to buy the gun.



Most of the recent mass murderers had no criminal background. So Mikey's point makes no sense. And then you had the Texas church shooter who had a dishonorable discharge from the Air Force but it wasn't reported. So Mikey's point makes no sense. 

His clear intent was to insinuate that these are all illegal aliens that Obama dumped back across the border. Ignorant


----------



## DrLove

Thinker101 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> On February 14, 2018, seventeen-year-old David Hogg and his fourteen-year-old sister, Lauren, went to school at Marjory Stoneman Douglas High School, like any normal Wednesday. That day, of course, the world changed. By the next morning, with seventeen classmates and faculty dead, they had joined the leadership of a movement to save their own lives, and the lives of all other young people in America. It’s a leadership position they did not seek, but events gave them no choice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> was david hogg at school during shooting - Bing video
> ....dumbass.
Click to expand...


DUMBER-ass

https://www.snopes.com/fact-check/david-hogg-on-campus-rumor-hoax/
David Hogg not at school during shooting? That's fake news


----------



## Pop23

DrLove said:


> There are two reviews on Amazon even though the book was just release last week and they couldn't have read it yet.
> 
> These are probably by a couple of our USMB barrel strokers. LoL
> 
> Kris K. Gorham
> 1.0 out of 5 starsshould be a work of FICTION as "lil boss hogg" ...
> June 19, 2018
> Format: Paperback
> should be a work of FICTION as "lil boss hogg" has already been cought on VIDEO admitting he was NOT there , that he was AT HOME when it happened and had to grab his camera , get on his bike , and pedal the mile or so to school so he could photograph the tragedy and grab his 15 seconds of fame at the cost of some one else life. ...............
> 
> for him to compare his actions to combat photographers and people of actual courage and moral character as he does here is sickening ! he is little more than a fascist bully , desperate to prolong his 15 seconds as it draws to a close .........................
> One person found this helpful
> 
> Lyman1234
> 1.0 out of 5 starsMaking profit off a tragedy
> June 19, 2018
> Format: Kindle Edition
> This is so sick that the author is making a profit over a tragedy. I would love to know how two kids can afford to publish a book like this. It is obvious that this author has become a puppet for the democrats agenda of removing firearms from citizens. I would think he should learn actual history.





DrLove said:


> There are two reviews on Amazon *even though the book was just release last week and they couldn't have read it yet*.



You've never read a book in a matter of days?


----------



## Skull Pilot

rightwinger said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder who wrote it for him
> 
> 
> 
> Wasn’t the same guy who wrote Trumps book
Click to expand...


And that's supposed to mean something to me?


----------



## rightwinger

rightwinger said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure to be a best seller
> 
> #NeverAgain by David Hogg, Lauren Hogg | PenguinRandomHouse.com
> 
> 
> 
> I’m sure his ghost writer did a fine job with grammar.
> 
> You should buy a thousand copies and hand them out on a street corner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They will make great Christmas gifts
Click to expand...

Available for $7.98 in paperback
$6.99 on Kindle


----------



## rightwinger

Skull Pilot said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder who wrote it for him
> 
> 
> 
> Wasn’t the same guy who wrote Trumps book
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And that's supposed to mean something to me?
Click to expand...


Trump has never read a book


----------



## Skull Pilot

rightwinger said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder who wrote it for him
> 
> 
> 
> Wasn’t the same guy who wrote Trumps book
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And that's supposed to mean something to me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump has never read a book
Click to expand...

And that's supposed to mean something to me?


----------



## Dreadnaught1968

dannyboys said:


> I wonder what Hogg would have done, when the shooting started, if there was a loaded hand gun laying on the table next to him?


Probably would have found out the hard way that the safety was on...


----------



## Pop23

DrLove said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> They do it for big football games or Presidential rallies, they do it in crowded federal buildings which are packed to the gills will over-compensated, do-nothing Federal bureaucrats.
> 
> And they already have metal detectors and guards in large numbers of schools in US ghettos with a history of gang violence.
> 
> Of course its doable.
> 
> Further, schools could do a lot more of their educating on-line instead of in-person.   No reason why students need to attend 5 days a week, a reduction in the number of days personal appearance is required by 80% would reduce costs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Jesus DO get real. I attend most Boise State football games. It's not a comparatively large college stadium at about 36,000 max capacity. They have minimally 50 entrances and a few hundred security people. Still takes an hour to get everyone in.
> 
> I did jury duty last year and the first morning when they opened a single security entrance there were 150 people in line. It took almost half an hour to get that number of people through a single entry point.
> 
> Online schools for all? Great - a new generation with zero social skills.
Click to expand...


"to get everyone in"

I go to several games each year at a College Stadium which seats 90,000+. I have never been to a single game that everyone tried to get in at the same time. Maybe it's different at the Blue Field, but here I could claim it takes 4 hours, but that is mostly filtering in.


----------



## Pop23

Dreadnaught1968 said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what Hogg would have done, when the shooting started, if there was a loaded hand gun laying on the table next to him?
> 
> 
> 
> Probably would have found out the hard way that the safety was on...
Click to expand...


I probably shouldn't have, but this post made me laugh out loud!


----------



## DrLove

Pop23 said:


> I go to several games each year at a College Stadium which seats 90,000+. I have never been to a single game that everyone tried to get in at the same time. Maybe it's different at the Blue Field, but here I could claim it takes 4 hours, but that is mostly filtering in.



Great - so we're gonna filter all the kids through a single entrance over say a two hour period of time? School doesn't work that way. Classes begin at a certain time and no kid is gonna show up even an hour early.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Weatherman2020 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure to be a best seller
> 
> #NeverAgain by David Hogg, Lauren Hogg | PenguinRandomHouse.com
> 
> 
> 
> I’m sure his ghost writer did a fine job with grammar.
> 
> You should buy a thousand copies and hand them out on a street corner.
Click to expand...


   ...in Sanfransicko,they can use it to wipe their ass when they finish shitting on the sidewalk.


----------



## Rustic

rightwinger said:


> Sure to be a best seller
> 
> #NeverAgain by David Hogg, Lauren Hogg | PenguinRandomHouse.com


Na, Crazy does not sell


----------



## Pop23

DrLove said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I go to several games each year at a College Stadium which seats 90,000+. I have never been to a single game that everyone tried to get in at the same time. Maybe it's different at the Blue Field, but here I could claim it takes 4 hours, but that is mostly filtering in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great - so we're gonna filter all the kids through a single entrance over say a two hour period of time? School doesn't work that way. Classes begin at a certain time and no kid is gonna show up even an hour early.
Click to expand...


I think folks that deal with logistics can figure this out. I was pointing out how stupid your analogy was. I know several people who work security at those games, they wish they had a time that the crowd would come in, they would use a completely different system that works efficiently and the Gate Team wouldn't have to stand in the friggin heat nearly as long.


----------



## Pop23

Rustic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure to be a best seller
> 
> #NeverAgain by David Hogg, Lauren Hogg | PenguinRandomHouse.com
> 
> 
> 
> Na, Crazy does not sell
Click to expand...


If it's printed on Charmin two ply i'll buy a copy


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Intolerant said:


> With those twigs he calls arm. I doubt he can feed himself.
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure to be a best seller
> 
> #NeverAgain by David Hogg, Lauren Hogg | PenguinRandomHouse.com
> 
> 
> 
> 176 pages!
> 
> Couldn't they write a book he'd be able to pick up?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Did you hear about the girl who challenged him to arm wrestle?


----------



## Mac1958

I dunno, we're onto immigrant kids in cages now...


----------



## LeftofLeft

rightwinger said:


> Sure to be a best seller
> 
> #NeverAgain by David Hogg, Lauren Hogg | PenguinRandomHouse.com




I agree. His sponsor will buy them all up.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

rightwinger said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure to be a best seller
> 
> #NeverAgain by David Hogg, Lauren Hogg | PenguinRandomHouse.com
> 
> 
> 
> 176 pages!
> 
> Couldn't they write a book he'd be able to pick up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The book is still being written
> 
> Hogg has the mid term elections to write about
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Hogg has the mid term elections to write about*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think about the cover?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hogg has given up his first year in college to campaign against NRA backed candidates in the mid terms
> 
> Keeping the pressure on
Click to expand...


*Hogg has given up his first year in college*

How will he ever catch up on the "Queer Studies" and "Feminist Thought" classes he's gonna miss?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

rightwinger said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 176 pages!
> 
> Couldn't they write a book he'd be able to pick up?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The book is still being written
> 
> Hogg has the mid term elections to write about
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Hogg has the mid term elections to write about*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think about the cover?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hogg has given up his first year in college to campaign against NRA backed candidates in the mid terms
> 
> Keeping the pressure on
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And like everything Leftards do, they gain votes for Republicans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hogg and his group will be hounding those candidates who refuse to do anything about gun violence
Click to expand...


Oh no, there is a triangle headed, twig-armed whiner hounding me...….


----------



## whitehall

" A liberal, a conservative and a CEO walk into a room. There ate ten cookies on the table. The CEO takes nine and whispers to the conservative...liberals are trying to take your cookie meanwhile while the liberal is leaking the story to CNN and the FBI is trying to indict the CEO. Left wing blog headlines scream "conservative caught up in cookie racket, Trump implicated".


----------



## Intolerant

She would of have kicked his butt.  He declined the challenge.


Toddsterpatriot said:


> Intolerant said:
> 
> 
> 
> With those twigs he calls arm. I doubt he can feed himself.
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure to be a best seller
> 
> #NeverAgain by David Hogg, Lauren Hogg | PenguinRandomHouse.com
> 
> 
> 
> 176 pages!
> 
> Couldn't they write a book he'd be able to pick up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you hear about the girl who challenged him to arm wrestle?
Click to expand...


----------



## dannyboys

Weatherman2020 said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> They do it for big football games or Presidential rallies, they do it in crowded federal buildings which are packed to the gills will over-compensated, do-nothing Federal bureaucrats.
> 
> And they already have metal detectors and guards in large numbers of schools in US ghettos with a history of gang violence.
> 
> Of course its doable.
> 
> Further, schools could do a lot more of their educating on-line instead of in-person.   No reason why students need to attend 5 days a week, a reduction in the number of days personal appearance is required by 80% would reduce costs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Jesus DO get real. I attend most Boise State football games. It's not a comparatively large college stadium at about 36,000 max capacity. They have minimally 50 entrances and a few hundred security people. Still takes an hour to get everyone in.
> 
> I did jury duty last year and the first morning when they opened a single security entrance there were 150 people in line. It took almost half an hour to get that number of people through a single entry point.
> 
> Online schools for all? Great - a new generation with zero social skills.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet until about 30 years ago kids could take guns to schools. Gun clubs or as my father did, just go rabbit hunting after school.
> 
> So what changed?
> 
> The left won’t address that because you don’t like the answer.
Click to expand...

When I was ten I always took my WW11 Lee Enfield 303 to school. Same with most of the boys in our country school.
If someone shot a deer or a moose before school they'd miss school for the day. No problem.
In all the years we took guns to school I never heard of anyone being shot.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Intolerant said:


> She would of have kicked his butt.  He declined the challenge.
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intolerant said:
> 
> 
> 
> With those twigs he calls arm. I doubt he can feed himself.
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure to be a best seller
> 
> #NeverAgain by David Hogg, Lauren Hogg | PenguinRandomHouse.com
> 
> 
> 
> 176 pages!
> 
> Couldn't they write a book he'd be able to pick up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you hear about the girl who challenged him to arm wrestle?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Yeah, he's a whiny twat.


----------



## McRocket

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Intolerant said:
> 
> 
> 
> She would of have kicked his butt.  He declined the challenge.
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intolerant said:
> 
> 
> 
> With those twigs he calls arm. I doubt he can feed himself.
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure to be a best seller
> 
> #NeverAgain by David Hogg, Lauren Hogg | PenguinRandomHouse.com
> 
> 
> 
> 176 pages!
> 
> Couldn't they write a book he'd be able to pick up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you hear about the girl who challenged him to arm wrestle?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, he's a whiny twat.
Click to expand...


Throw the word 'stupid' in front...and that is how I would describe you.


----------



## DrLove

dannyboys said:


> When I was ten I always took my WW11 Lee Enfield 303 to school. Same with most of the boys in our country school.
> If someone shot a deer or a moose before school they'd miss school for the day. No problem.
> In all the years we took guns to school I never heard of anyone being shot.



Year, city and state please? I've never heard of such a thing and will be 60 next month.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

McRocket said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intolerant said:
> 
> 
> 
> She would of have kicked his butt.  He declined the challenge.
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intolerant said:
> 
> 
> 
> With those twigs he calls arm. I doubt he can feed himself.
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 176 pages!
> 
> Couldn't they write a book he'd be able to pick up?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you hear about the girl who challenged him to arm wrestle?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, he's a whiny twat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Throw the word 'stupid' in front...and that is how I would describe you.
Click to expand...


David? Is that you?


----------



## Doc1

All you Lefty's quick run out and buy it. You people are idiots.


----------



## Papageorgio

rightwinger said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure to be a best seller
> 
> #NeverAgain by David Hogg, Lauren Hogg | PenguinRandomHouse.com
> 
> 
> 
> 176 pages!
> 
> Couldn't they write a book he'd be able to pick up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The book is still being written
> 
> Hogg has the mid term elections to write about
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Hogg has the mid term elections to write about*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think about the cover?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hogg has given up his first year in college to campaign against NRA backed candidates in the mid terms
> 
> Keeping the pressure on
Click to expand...


I thought he was denied entry into several colleges because of his grades. Maybe he will also take the time to get a better education so he can go to college next year.


----------



## rightwinger

David Hogg fighting to keep our schools safe

The old way is not working


----------



## rightwinger

Papageorgio said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure to be a best seller
> 
> #NeverAgain by David Hogg, Lauren Hogg | PenguinRandomHouse.com
> 
> 
> 
> 176 pages!
> 
> Couldn't they write a book he'd be able to pick up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The book is still being written
> 
> Hogg has the mid term elections to write about
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Hogg has the mid term elections to write about*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think about the cover?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hogg has given up his first year in college to campaign against NRA backed candidates in the mid terms
> 
> Keeping the pressure on
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought he was denied entry into several colleges because of his grades. Maybe he will also take the time to get a better education so he can go to college next year.
Click to expand...

He is building quite a resume for a incoming freshman.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

rightwinger said:


> David Hogg fighting to keep our schools safe
> 
> The old way is not working



If whining worked, he saved us all.


----------



## Doc1

DrLove said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I was ten I always took my WW11 Lee Enfield 303 to school. Same with most of the boys in our country school.
> If someone shot a deer or a moose before school they'd miss school for the day. No problem.
> In all the years we took guns to school I never heard of anyone being shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Year, city and state please? I've never heard of such a thing and will be 60 next month.
Click to expand...


This just means you are a City Boy. During Pheasant Season I took my 12 gauge every day and hunted on the way home.


----------



## DrLove

Doc1 said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I was ten I always took my WW11 Lee Enfield 303 to school. Same with most of the boys in our country school.
> If someone shot a deer or a moose before school they'd miss school for the day. No problem.
> In all the years we took guns to school I never heard of anyone being shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Year, city and state please? I've never heard of such a thing and will be 60 next month.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This just means you are a City Boy. During Pheasant Season I took my 12 gauge every day and hunted on the way home.
Click to expand...


AGAIN ---> Year, city and state please


----------



## Doc1

DrLove said:


> Doc1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I was ten I always took my WW11 Lee Enfield 303 to school. Same with most of the boys in our country school.
> If someone shot a deer or a moose before school they'd miss school for the day. No problem.
> In all the years we took guns to school I never heard of anyone being shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Year, city and state please? I've never heard of such a thing and will be 60 next month.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This just means you are a City Boy. During Pheasant Season I took my 12 gauge every day and hunted on the way home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> AGAIN ---> Year, city and state please
Click to expand...


Sorry City Boy, I don't give a rats ass about your demands.


----------



## rightwinger

Toddsterpatriot said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> David Hogg fighting to keep our schools safe
> 
> The old way is not working
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If whining worked, he saved us all.
Click to expand...

He is bringing politicians, corporations and political commentators to their knees


----------



## Papageorgio

rightwinger said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 176 pages!
> 
> Couldn't they write a book he'd be able to pick up?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The book is still being written
> 
> Hogg has the mid term elections to write about
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Hogg has the mid term elections to write about*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think about the cover?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hogg has given up his first year in college to campaign against NRA backed candidates in the mid terms
> 
> Keeping the pressure on
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought he was denied entry into several colleges because of his grades. Maybe he will also take the time to get a better education so he can go to college next year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is building quite a resume for a incoming freshman.
Click to expand...


Doing what? He hasn't done anything, when he accomplishes something let me know at this point he hasn't been accepted by any colleges, so his resume isn't very good at this point. He also decided to skip a year of school because his grades weren't good enough to get into any college. I read the excerpt from his book and it sounds like typical 18 year pie in the sky nothing. They are the class that is going to change the world, the one to  make a difference. I have heard that from every graduating class that has ever graduated, I won't damper their enthusiasm however I know what the reality is. I wish him the best.


----------



## rightwinger

Papageorgio said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> The book is still being written
> 
> Hogg has the mid term elections to write about
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hogg has the mid term elections to write about*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think about the cover?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hogg has given up his first year in college to campaign against NRA backed candidates in the mid terms
> 
> Keeping the pressure on
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought he was denied entry into several colleges because of his grades. Maybe he will also take the time to get a better education so he can go to college next year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is building quite a resume for a incoming freshman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doing what? He hasn't done anything, when he accomplishes something let me know at this point he hasn't been accepted by any colleges, so his resume isn't very good at this point. He also decided to skip a year of school because his grades weren't good enough to get into any college. I read the excerpt from his book and it sounds like typical 18 year pie in the sky nothing. They are the class that is going to change the world, the one to  make a difference. I have heard that from every graduating class that has ever graduated, I won't damper their enthusiasm however I know what the reality is. I wish him the best.
Click to expand...

Incoming freshman, political activist, author, noted anti gun activist. On the cover of Time Magazine......
Not too shabby

He has been accepted at numerous universities and can write his own ticket.

But right now,
He prefers to participate in the next election


----------



## Papageorgio

DrLove said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I was ten I always took my WW11 Lee Enfield 303 to school. Same with most of the boys in our country school.
> If someone shot a deer or a moose before school they'd miss school for the day. No problem.
> In all the years we took guns to school I never heard of anyone being shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Year, city and state please? I've never heard of such a thing and will be 60 next month.
Click to expand...


We had kids come to school with their rifles in their gun racks on their pick ups, it was pretty common in our rural school, some would go hunting before school, it was a way of life.


----------



## Papageorgio

rightwinger said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Hogg has the mid term elections to write about*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think about the cover?
> 
> 
> 
> Hogg has given up his first year in college to campaign against NRA backed candidates in the mid terms
> 
> Keeping the pressure on
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought he was denied entry into several colleges because of his grades. Maybe he will also take the time to get a better education so he can go to college next year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is building quite a resume for a incoming freshman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doing what? He hasn't done anything, when he accomplishes something let me know at this point he hasn't been accepted by any colleges, so his resume isn't very good at this point. He also decided to skip a year of school because his grades weren't good enough to get into any college. I read the excerpt from his book and it sounds like typical 18 year pie in the sky nothing. They are the class that is going to change the world, the one to  make a difference. I have heard that from every graduating class that has ever graduated, I won't damper their enthusiasm however I know what the reality is. I wish him the best.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Incoming freshman, political activist, author, noted anti gun activist. Not too shabby
> 
> He has been accepted at numerous universities and can write his own ticket.
> 
> But right now,
> He prefers to participate in the next election
Click to expand...


Incoming freshman is a plus? Lots of incoming freshmen. Author? In this day and age anyone and everyone can be a an author, I have written a book. Political activist, David Duke is a political activist. He did get into UC-Irvine which he got in to based on his activism and not his grades. Maybe this will get him motivated to get a better education.


----------



## Doc1

Papageorgio said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hogg has given up his first year in college to campaign against NRA backed candidates in the mid terms
> 
> Keeping the pressure on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought he was denied entry into several colleges because of his grades. Maybe he will also take the time to get a better education so he can go to college next year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is building quite a resume for a incoming freshman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doing what? He hasn't done anything, when he accomplishes something let me know at this point he hasn't been accepted by any colleges, so his resume isn't very good at this point. He also decided to skip a year of school because his grades weren't good enough to get into any college. I read the excerpt from his book and it sounds like typical 18 year pie in the sky nothing. They are the class that is going to change the world, the one to  make a difference. I have heard that from every graduating class that has ever graduated, I won't damper their enthusiasm however I know what the reality is. I wish him the best.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Incoming freshman, political activist, author, noted anti gun activist. Not too shabby
> 
> He has been accepted at numerous universities and can write his own ticket.
> 
> But right now,
> He prefers to participate in the next election
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Incoming freshman is a plus? Lots of incoming freshmen. Author? In this day and age anyone and everyone can be a an author, I have written a book. Political activist, David Duke is a political activist. He did get into UC-Irvine which he got in to based on his activism and not his grades. Maybe this will get him motivated to get a better education.
Click to expand...


He's a Great American Hero, just ask RW.


----------



## Geaux4it

rightwinger said:


> Sure to be a best seller
> 
> #NeverAgain by David Hogg, Lauren Hogg | PenguinRandomHouse.com


LMAO

"What I did on my summer vacation"

Best seller 

-Geaux


----------



## rightwinger

Papageorgio said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hogg has given up his first year in college to campaign against NRA backed candidates in the mid terms
> 
> Keeping the pressure on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought he was denied entry into several colleges because of his grades. Maybe he will also take the time to get a better education so he can go to college next year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is building quite a resume for a incoming freshman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doing what? He hasn't done anything, when he accomplishes something let me know at this point he hasn't been accepted by any colleges, so his resume isn't very good at this point. He also decided to skip a year of school because his grades weren't good enough to get into any college. I read the excerpt from his book and it sounds like typical 18 year pie in the sky nothing. They are the class that is going to change the world, the one to  make a difference. I have heard that from every graduating class that has ever graduated, I won't damper their enthusiasm however I know what the reality is. I wish him the best.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Incoming freshman, political activist, author, noted anti gun activist. Not too shabby
> 
> He has been accepted at numerous universities and can write his own ticket.
> 
> But right now,
> He prefers to participate in the next election
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Incoming freshman is a plus? Lots of incoming freshmen. Author? In this day and age anyone and everyone can be a an author, I have written a book. Political activist, David Duke is a political activist. He did get into UC-Irvine which he got in to based on his activism and not his grades. Maybe this will get him motivated to get a better education.
Click to expand...

Your attempts to minimize Mr Hoggs accomplishments are laughable

How many incoming freshmen have been on the cover of Time magazine


----------



## rightwinger

Geaux4it said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure to be a best seller
> 
> #NeverAgain by David Hogg, Lauren Hogg | PenguinRandomHouse.com
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO
> 
> "What I did on my summer vacation"
> 
> Best seller
> 
> -Geaux
Click to expand...


Already making the rounds of the talk shows. Good Morning America this morning

Hogg is not fading away


----------



## Geaux4it

rightwinger said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure to be a best seller
> 
> #NeverAgain by David Hogg, Lauren Hogg | PenguinRandomHouse.com
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO
> 
> "What I did on my summer vacation"
> 
> Best seller
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Already making the rounds of the talk shows. Good Morning America this morning
> 
> Hogg is not fading away
Click to expand...

Good Morning America? LMAO

-Geaux


----------



## Papageorgio

Doc1 said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I was ten I always took my WW11 Lee Enfield 303 to school. Same with most of the boys in our country school.
> If someone shot a deer or a moose before school they'd miss school for the day. No problem.
> In all the years we took guns to school I never heard of anyone being shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Year, city and state please? I've never heard of such a thing and will be 60 next month.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This just means you are a City Boy. During Pheasant Season I took my 12 gauge every day and hunted on the way home.
Click to expand...


It was quite common in our rural school. No one thought anything of it and no one got shot, what an amazing world back then, less crime, less violence, not like what we have evolved into today.


----------



## rightwinger

Geaux4it said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure to be a best seller
> 
> #NeverAgain by David Hogg, Lauren Hogg | PenguinRandomHouse.com
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO
> 
> "What I did on my summer vacation"
> 
> Best seller
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Already making the rounds of the talk shows. Good Morning America this morning
> 
> Hogg is not fading away
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good Morning America? LMAO
> 
> -Geaux
Click to expand...


Big audience for an author


----------



## Geaux4it

rightwinger said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure to be a best seller
> 
> #NeverAgain by David Hogg, Lauren Hogg | PenguinRandomHouse.com
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO
> 
> "What I did on my summer vacation"
> 
> Best seller
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Already making the rounds of the talk shows. Good Morning America this morning
> 
> Hogg is not fading away
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good Morning America? LMAO
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Big audience for an author
Click to expand...

^^^^^^^^^^^^

Reminds me of the tree that fell in the forest

-Geaux


----------



## Desperado

Papageorgio said:


> Doc1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I was ten I always took my WW11 Lee Enfield 303 to school. Same with most of the boys in our country school.
> If someone shot a deer or a moose before school they'd miss school for the day. No problem.
> In all the years we took guns to school I never heard of anyone being shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Year, city and state please? I've never heard of such a thing and will be 60 next month.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This just means you are a City Boy. During Pheasant Season I took my 12 gauge every day and hunted on the way home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was quite common in our rural school. No one thought anything of it and no one got shot, what an amazing world back then, less crime, less violence, not like what we have evolved into today.
Click to expand...


Makes you wonder what has changed in the world?   Back then they had discipline in schools. No one would have ever thought of a school shooting.  The country has gone to hell in a handbasket.


----------



## candycorn

mudwhistle said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure to be a best seller
> 
> #NeverAgain by David Hogg, Lauren Hogg | PenguinRandomHouse.com
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, but making money off a tragedy is about as low as you can get.
> Absolutely despicable.
Click to expand...


Trump is using the 4,000 kids he kidnapped to get funding for the wall….
You may be on to something.


----------



## Geaux4it

Desperado said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doc1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I was ten I always took my WW11 Lee Enfield 303 to school. Same with most of the boys in our country school.
> If someone shot a deer or a moose before school they'd miss school for the day. No problem.
> In all the years we took guns to school I never heard of anyone being shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Year, city and state please? I've never heard of such a thing and will be 60 next month.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This just means you are a City Boy. During Pheasant Season I took my 12 gauge every day and hunted on the way home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was quite common in our rural school. No one thought anything of it and no one got shot, what an amazing world back then, less crime, less violence, not like what we have evolved into today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Makes you wonder what has changed in the world?   Back then they had discipline in schools. No one would have ever thought of a school shooting.  The country has gone to hell in a handbasket.
Click to expand...

Liberals have effectively erased the difference between good and bad

That is why MVP trophy's in Little League have gone by the way of the horse and buggy. Now everyone gets a trophy. 

-Geaux


----------



## Papageorgio

Doc1 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought he was denied entry into several colleges because of his grades. Maybe he will also take the time to get a better education so he can go to college next year.
> 
> 
> 
> He is building quite a resume for a incoming freshman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doing what? He hasn't done anything, when he accomplishes something let me know at this point he hasn't been accepted by any colleges, so his resume isn't very good at this point. He also decided to skip a year of school because his grades weren't good enough to get into any college. I read the excerpt from his book and it sounds like typical 18 year pie in the sky nothing. They are the class that is going to change the world, the one to  make a difference. I have heard that from every graduating class that has ever graduated, I won't damper their enthusiasm however I know what the reality is. I wish him the best.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Incoming freshman, political activist, author, noted anti gun activist. Not too shabby
> 
> He has been accepted at numerous universities and can write his own ticket.
> 
> But right now,
> He prefers to participate in the next election
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Incoming freshman is a plus? Lots of incoming freshmen. Author? In this day and age anyone and everyone can be a an author, I have written a book. Political activist, David Duke is a political activist. He did get into UC-Irvine which he got in to based on his activism and not his grades. Maybe this will get him motivated to get a better education.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's a Great American Hero, just ask RW.
Click to expand...


He is a kid with a cause, that is good, however he is a kid and we will see how long this will last, I think in two years or less he will move on to something else.


----------



## LaDexter

If you love Hogg's book, raise your hand!!!!!!!!


----------



## FJO

Desperado said:


> Wonder who the ghost writer was?  No matter you can find it in the Fiction section of your local Barnes and Nobles



More appropriate place to sell it would be Borders.


----------



## Aldo Raine

rightwinger said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure to be a best seller
> 
> #NeverAgain by David Hogg, Lauren Hogg | PenguinRandomHouse.com
> 
> 
> 
> I’m sure his ghost writer did a fine job with grammar.
> 
> You should buy a thousand copies and hand them out on a street corner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean like “The Art of the Deal” which Trump has never read?
Click to expand...



  Rump doesn't know how to read.


----------



## Papageorgio

Desperado said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doc1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I was ten I always took my WW11 Lee Enfield 303 to school. Same with most of the boys in our country school.
> If someone shot a deer or a moose before school they'd miss school for the day. No problem.
> In all the years we took guns to school I never heard of anyone being shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Year, city and state please? I've never heard of such a thing and will be 60 next month.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This just means you are a City Boy. During Pheasant Season I took my 12 gauge every day and hunted on the way home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was quite common in our rural school. No one thought anything of it and no one got shot, what an amazing world back then, less crime, less violence, not like what we have evolved into today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Makes you wonder what has changed in the world?   Back then they had discipline in schools. No one would have ever thought of a school shooting.  The country has gone to hell in a handbasket.
Click to expand...


No kidding, each year it gets worse, that is why when these kids graduate and think they are going to "change the world", I just smile because every year is worse than the one before.


----------



## mudwhistle

candycorn said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure to be a best seller
> 
> #NeverAgain by David Hogg, Lauren Hogg | PenguinRandomHouse.com
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, but making money off a tragedy is about as low as you can get.
> Absolutely despicable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is using the 4,000 kids he kidnapped to get funding for the wall….
> You may be on to something.
Click to expand...

Is that like the 17 imaginary Intel agencies???
There isn't any 4000 damned KIDS, BTW


----------



## rightwinger

Papageorgio said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doc1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I was ten I always took my WW11 Lee Enfield 303 to school. Same with most of the boys in our country school.
> If someone shot a deer or a moose before school they'd miss school for the day. No problem.
> In all the years we took guns to school I never heard of anyone being shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Year, city and state please? I've never heard of such a thing and will be 60 next month.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This just means you are a City Boy. During Pheasant Season I took my 12 gauge every day and hunted on the way home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was quite common in our rural school. No one thought anything of it and no one got shot, what an amazing world back then, less crime, less violence, not like what we have evolved into today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Makes you wonder what has changed in the world?   Back then they had discipline in schools. No one would have ever thought of a school shooting.  The country has gone to hell in a handbasket.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No kidding, each year it gets worse, that is why when these kids graduate and think they are going to "change the world", I just smile because every year is worse than the one before.
Click to expand...

Those kids are doing pretty damned good at keeping up the pressure
Four months now


----------



## candycorn

mudwhistle said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure to be a best seller
> 
> #NeverAgain by David Hogg, Lauren Hogg | PenguinRandomHouse.com
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, but making money off a tragedy is about as low as you can get.
> Absolutely despicable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is using the 4,000 kids he kidnapped to get funding for the wall….
> You may be on to something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that like the 17 imaginary Intel agencies???
> There isn't any 4000 damned KIDS, BTW
Click to expand...


Oh?  What is the number of kids that are being detained?  One is too many.


----------



## rightwinger

Parkland School Shooting Survivors David and Lauren Hogg Write in Book: 'When It Happened to Us, We Woke Up'


----------



## LaDexter

rightwinger said:


> Those kids are doing pretty damned good at keeping up the pressure




and who is happy about that???


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

rightwinger said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought he was denied entry into several colleges because of his grades. Maybe he will also take the time to get a better education so he can go to college next year.
> 
> 
> 
> He is building quite a resume for a incoming freshman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doing what? He hasn't done anything, when he accomplishes something let me know at this point he hasn't been accepted by any colleges, so his resume isn't very good at this point. He also decided to skip a year of school because his grades weren't good enough to get into any college. I read the excerpt from his book and it sounds like typical 18 year pie in the sky nothing. They are the class that is going to change the world, the one to  make a difference. I have heard that from every graduating class that has ever graduated, I won't damper their enthusiasm however I know what the reality is. I wish him the best.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Incoming freshman, political activist, author, noted anti gun activist. Not too shabby
> 
> He has been accepted at numerous universities and can write his own ticket.
> 
> But right now,
> He prefers to participate in the next election
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Incoming freshman is a plus? Lots of incoming freshmen. Author? In this day and age anyone and everyone can be a an author, I have written a book. Political activist, David Duke is a political activist. He did get into UC-Irvine which he got in to based on his activism and not his grades. Maybe this will get him motivated to get a better education.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your attempts to minimize Mr Hoggs accomplishments are laughable
> 
> How many incoming freshmen have been on the cover of Time magazine
Click to expand...


Just a few whiny twats.


----------



## Doc1

rightwinger said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doc1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Year, city and state please? I've never heard of such a thing and will be 60 next month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This just means you are a City Boy. During Pheasant Season I took my 12 gauge every day and hunted on the way home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was quite common in our rural school. No one thought anything of it and no one got shot, what an amazing world back then, less crime, less violence, not like what we have evolved into today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Makes you wonder what has changed in the world?   Back then they had discipline in schools. No one would have ever thought of a school shooting.  The country has gone to hell in a handbasket.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No kidding, each year it gets worse, that is why when these kids graduate and think they are going to "change the world", I just smile because every year is worse than the one before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those kids are doing pretty damned good at keeping up the pressure
> Four months now
Click to expand...


NOBODY but people like you are even THINKING about the Parkland stuff anymore.


----------



## rightwinger

LaDexter said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those kids are doing pretty damned good at keeping up the pressure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and who is happy about that???
Click to expand...

GODWIN!


----------



## Wyatt earp

*David Hogg’s new book*



*

 *


----------



## rightwinger

Doc1 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doc1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This just means you are a City Boy. During Pheasant Season I took my 12 gauge every day and hunted on the way home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was quite common in our rural school. No one thought anything of it and no one got shot, what an amazing world back then, less crime, less violence, not like what we have evolved into today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Makes you wonder what has changed in the world?   Back then they had discipline in schools. No one would have ever thought of a school shooting.  The country has gone to hell in a handbasket.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No kidding, each year it gets worse, that is why when these kids graduate and think they are going to "change the world", I just smile because every year is worse than the one before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those kids are doing pretty damned good at keeping up the pressure
> Four months now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NOBODY but people like you are even THINKING about the Parkland stuff anymore.
Click to expand...

Why not?


----------



## Doc1

rightwinger said:


> Doc1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was quite common in our rural school. No one thought anything of it and no one got shot, what an amazing world back then, less crime, less violence, not like what we have evolved into today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Makes you wonder what has changed in the world?   Back then they had discipline in schools. No one would have ever thought of a school shooting.  The country has gone to hell in a handbasket.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No kidding, each year it gets worse, that is why when these kids graduate and think they are going to "change the world", I just smile because every year is worse than the one before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those kids are doing pretty damned good at keeping up the pressure
> Four months now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NOBODY but people like you are even THINKING about the Parkland stuff anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why not?
Click to expand...


You over estimate the the attention span of millennials. Adults understand that it happened, that there is nothing that can be done about it and have moved on. Thinking adults understand that people like you have no real clue as to how and stop it but you think you're the smartest kids on the block and that ONLY what you think and want will stop it.


----------



## Brain357

TNHarley said:


> Im sure it will be full of fallacies.
> I mean, it takes a real dumbfuck to beg the govt to take away freedoms.


We can do without the freedom to quickly and easily become a mass killer.  Right to life more important.


----------



## rightwinger

Doc1 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doc1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> Makes you wonder what has changed in the world?   Back then they had discipline in schools. No one would have ever thought of a school shooting.  The country has gone to hell in a handbasket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No kidding, each year it gets worse, that is why when these kids graduate and think they are going to "change the world", I just smile because every year is worse than the one before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those kids are doing pretty damned good at keeping up the pressure
> Four months now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NOBODY but people like you are even THINKING about the Parkland stuff anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You over estimate the the attention span of millennials. Adults understand that it happened, that there is nothing that can be done about it and have moved on. Thinking adults understand that people like you have no real clue as to how and stop it but you think you're the smartest kids on the block and that ONLY what you think and want will stop it.
Click to expand...


Offer your thoughts and prayers and move on 
Just like the NRA tells you to

These kids aren’t buying it


----------



## TNHarley

Brain357 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im sure it will be full of fallacies.
> I mean, it takes a real dumbfuck to beg the govt to take away freedoms.
> 
> 
> 
> We can do without the freedom to quickly and easily become a mass killer.  Right to life more important.
Click to expand...

Naw. Freedom isnt free. Nor does it bode well with bedwetters.


----------



## DrLove

rightwinger said:


> GODWIN!



Yep - Isn't he awesome?


----------



## Doc1

rightwinger said:


> Doc1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doc1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> No kidding, each year it gets worse, that is why when these kids graduate and think they are going to "change the world", I just smile because every year is worse than the one before.
> 
> 
> 
> Those kids are doing pretty damned good at keeping up the pressure
> Four months now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NOBODY but people like you are even THINKING about the Parkland stuff anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You over estimate the the attention span of millennials. Adults understand that it happened, that there is nothing that can be done about it and have moved on. Thinking adults understand that people like you have no real clue as to how and stop it but you think you're the smartest kids on the block and that ONLY what you think and want will stop it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Offer your thoughts and prayers and move on
> Just like the NRA tells you to
> 
> These kids aren’t buying it
Click to expand...


Nobody cares what these kids are buying, or selling. They in fact are simply specks like the rest of us. As an aside children use the marginalization tactic. You use it a lot. You think that bringing the NRA into it makes you somehow look more intelligent?


----------



## rightwinger

Doc1 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doc1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doc1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those kids are doing pretty damned good at keeping up the pressure
> Four months now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOBODY but people like you are even THINKING about the Parkland stuff anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You over estimate the the attention span of millennials. Adults understand that it happened, that there is nothing that can be done about it and have moved on. Thinking adults understand that people like you have no real clue as to how and stop it but you think you're the smartest kids on the block and that ONLY what you think and want will stop it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Offer your thoughts and prayers and move on
> Just like the NRA tells you to
> 
> These kids aren’t buying it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nobody cares what these kids are buying, or selling. They in fact are simply specks like the rest of us. As an aside children use the marginalization tactic. You use it a lot. You think that bringing the NRA into it makes you somehow look more intelligent?
Click to expand...

It is the way political change occurs


----------



## mudwhistle

candycorn said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure to be a best seller
> 
> #NeverAgain by David Hogg, Lauren Hogg | PenguinRandomHouse.com
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, but making money off a tragedy is about as low as you can get.
> Absolutely despicable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is using the 4,000 kids he kidnapped to get funding for the wall….
> You may be on to something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that like the 17 imaginary Intel agencies???
> There isn't any 4000 damned KIDS, BTW
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh?  What is the number of kids that are being detained?  One is too many.
Click to expand...

You see there's the motherfucking deal, you Democrats want us to detain them along with their law breaking asshole parents. The law doesn't allow that, and Congressional Democraps know that.


----------



## Papageorgio

rightwinger said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doc1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Year, city and state please? I've never heard of such a thing and will be 60 next month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This just means you are a City Boy. During Pheasant Season I took my 12 gauge every day and hunted on the way home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was quite common in our rural school. No one thought anything of it and no one got shot, what an amazing world back then, less crime, less violence, not like what we have evolved into today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Makes you wonder what has changed in the world?   Back then they had discipline in schools. No one would have ever thought of a school shooting.  The country has gone to hell in a handbasket.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No kidding, each year it gets worse, that is why when these kids graduate and think they are going to "change the world", I just smile because every year is worse than the one before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those kids are doing pretty damned good at keeping up the pressure
> Four months now
Click to expand...


Sheehan did it for about two or three years, the same with the Tillmans. I know parents that lost their children in boat prop accidents and they went to several NTSB and Coast Guard meeting to advocate prop guards and they ran out of steam about three years into the program. The problem becomes running on negativity for too long will wear a person out. Banning guns won't work, the NRA isn't going anywhere, so maybe change the message, maybe work on the real causes of gun violence.


----------



## rightwinger

David and Lauren  Hogg are on the Tonight Show tonight

NRA throws a fit


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb

Did he write his book with a crayon?


----------



## rightwinger

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> Did he write his book with a crayon?


Actually, it was written in blood


----------



## Thinker101

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> Did he write his book with a crayon?


----------



## DrLove

Papageorgio said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> He is building quite a resume for a incoming freshman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doing what? He hasn't done anything, when he accomplishes something let me know at this point he hasn't been accepted by any colleges, so his resume isn't very good at this point. He also decided to skip a year of school because his grades weren't good enough to get into any college. I read the excerpt from his book and it sounds like typical 18 year pie in the sky nothing. They are the class that is going to change the world, the one to  make a difference. I have heard that from every graduating class that has ever graduated, I won't damper their enthusiasm however I know what the reality is. I wish him the best.
Click to expand...


He and a few other very talented classmates have done plenty. Organized a march with over a quarter million participants, registered tens of thousands of young new voters. got the redder than red Florida legislature and governor to sign a control bill - however small, it's a baby step. And he has dominated social media and the news cycle since February 14th. 

Why is it you believe his "class" won't change the world and why do you have such a negative view of the hopes and dreams of his class and his classmates? When you suggest that YOU know what "reality is" the suggestion is that millions of others don't and that they will soon be hit like a ton of bricks. We create our own reality Papa - change is possible, and you'll be seeing lots of that come November.


----------



## DrLove

Papageorgio said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I was ten I always took my WW11 Lee Enfield 303 to school. Same with most of the boys in our country school.
> If someone shot a deer or a moose before school they'd miss school for the day. No problem.
> In all the years we took guns to school I never heard of anyone being shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Year, city and state please? I've never heard of such a thing and will be 60 next month.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We had kids come to school with their rifles in their gun racks on their pick ups, it was pretty common in our rural school, some would go hunting before school, it was a way of life.
Click to expand...


Okay, but you weren't allowed to bring them onto the campus or in to class were you?


----------



## whitehall

Funny how the left remembers the name of a kid who was turned into a political activist by the slick operators in the democrat party but they really don't want to remember the name James Hodgkinson who was a democrat political activist and Sanders supporter who opened fire on a republican baseball team just last year. Hodgkinson had a list of every conservative politician in his pocket and may have met with high profile democrats when he was living out of his car in D.C. but democrats don't want to talk about it


----------



## DrLove

candycorn said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure to be a best seller
> 
> #NeverAgain by David Hogg, Lauren Hogg | PenguinRandomHouse.com
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, but making money off a tragedy is about as low as you can get.
> Absolutely despicable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is using the 4,000 kids he kidnapped to get funding for the wall….
> You may be on to something.
Click to expand...


So much for that argument eh? And not like Republicans didn't use 911 to spread fear to control their base.


----------



## candycorn

mudwhistle said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure to be a best seller
> 
> #NeverAgain by David Hogg, Lauren Hogg | PenguinRandomHouse.com
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, but making money off a tragedy is about as low as you can get.
> Absolutely despicable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is using the 4,000 kids he kidnapped to get funding for the wall….
> You may be on to something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that like the 17 imaginary Intel agencies???
> There isn't any 4000 damned KIDS, BTW
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh?  What is the number of kids that are being detained?  One is too many.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You see there's the motherfucking deal, you Democrats want us to detain them along with their law breaking asshole parents. The law doesn't allow that, and Congressional Democraps know that.
Click to expand...


Tissue?

We had a system in place under Obama…according to your orange messiah, Obama was deporting scores of illegals…

Only under the ethnic cleansing policies of the cheeto do we have this crisis dumbfuck.


----------



## DrLove

rightwinger said:


> Doc1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doc1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> No kidding, each year it gets worse, that is why when these kids graduate and think they are going to "change the world", I just smile because every year is worse than the one before.
> 
> 
> 
> Those kids are doing pretty damned good at keeping up the pressure
> Four months now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NOBODY but people like you are even THINKING about the Parkland stuff anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You over estimate the the attention span of millennials. Adults understand that it happened, that there is nothing that can be done about it and have moved on. Thinking adults understand that people like you have no real clue as to how and stop it but you think you're the smartest kids on the block and that ONLY what you think and want will stop it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Offer your thoughts and prayers and move on
> Just like the NRA tells you to
> 
> These kids aren’t buying it
Click to expand...


Nope - In fact they call BULLSHIT

_*Emma's speech now over 3 million hits_


----------



## mudwhistle

rightwinger said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did he write his book with a crayon?
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, it was written in blood
Click to expand...

Yeah, somebody else's blood.


----------



## mudwhistle

DrLove said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doc1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doc1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those kids are doing pretty damned good at keeping up the pressure
> Four months now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOBODY but people like you are even THINKING about the Parkland stuff anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You over estimate the the attention span of millennials. Adults understand that it happened, that there is nothing that can be done about it and have moved on. Thinking adults understand that people like you have no real clue as to how and stop it but you think you're the smartest kids on the block and that ONLY what you think and want will stop it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Offer your thoughts and prayers and move on
> Just like the NRA tells you to
> 
> These kids aren’t buying it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope - In fact they call BULLSHIT
> 
> _*Emma's speech now over 3 million hits_
Click to expand...

Lesbian shows that she is angry. 

Somebody explain how this is different.


----------



## Votto

rightwinger said:


> Sure to be a best seller
> 
> #NeverAgain by David Hogg, Lauren Hogg | PenguinRandomHouse.com



Making money off of tragedy, Progressivism 101.


----------



## Papageorgio

DrLove said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> He is building quite a resume for a incoming freshman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doing what? He hasn't done anything, when he accomplishes something let me know at this point he hasn't been accepted by any colleges, so his resume isn't very good at this point. He also decided to skip a year of school because his grades weren't good enough to get into any college. I read the excerpt from his book and it sounds like typical 18 year pie in the sky nothing. They are the class that is going to change the world, the one to  make a difference. I have heard that from every graduating class that has ever graduated, I won't damper their enthusiasm however I know what the reality is. I wish him the best.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He and a few other very talented classmates have done plenty. Organized a march with over a quarter million participants, registered tens of thousands of young new voters. got the redder than red Florida legislature and governor to sign a control bill - however small, it's a baby step. And he has dominated social media and the news cycle since February 14th.
> 
> Why is it you believe his "class" won't change the world and why do you have such a negative view of the hopes and dreams of his class and his classmates? When you suggest that YOU know what "reality is" the suggestion is that millions of others don't and that they will soon be hit like a ton of bricks. We create our own reality Papa - change is possible, and you'll be seeing lots of that come November.
Click to expand...


They "organized"? That is what you really think? The anti-gun groups rallied and used their anger to move forward and organize. They haven't dominated social media, we have had the feckless comment, immigration, N. Korea, Rosanne's comment, Trump scratched his nose in public and mainly Trump has dominated the media because the media wants Trump to dominate and since about April I haven't heard a lot from them other than the book writing, which is cool for a kid to self publish a book, I am happy for him.

Why don't I believe his class won't change the world? Because every graduating class said "we are going to change the world" and then life happens and reality sets in, then people move on to real life, spouse, kids, work, money and so. Again, if they are around in a couple years, then you may have something, my life experience tells me otherwise. In November we will see seats change over and in the end, the left and right will continue to bicker, the left will blame the right, the right will blame the left and corporate America will continue to pay the politicians off.

It's all good, I hope the kid finds his purpose and rolls on from there, let me know how it is going in a couple years with Mr. Hogg and company.


----------



## DrLove

Papageorgio said:


> They "organized"? That is what you really think? The anti-gun groups rallied and used their anger to move forward and organize. They haven't dominated social media, we have had the feckless comment, immigration, N. Korea, Rosanne's comment, Trump scratched his nose in public and mainly Trump has dominated the media because the media wants Trump to dominate and since about April I haven't heard a lot from them other than the book writing, which is cool for a kid to self publish a book, I am happy for him.
> 
> Why don't I believe his class won't change the world? Because every graduating class said "we are going to change the world" and then life happens and reality sets in, then people move on to real life, spouse, kids, work, money and so. Again, if they are around in a couple years, then you may have something, my life experience tells me otherwise. In November we will see seats change over and in the end, the left and right will continue to bicker, the left will blame the right, the right will blame the left and corporate America will continue to pay the politicians off.
> 
> It's all good, I hope the kid finds his purpose and rolls on from there, let me know how it is going in a couple years with Mr. Hogg and company.



Y'all predicted that they'd fall off the face of the earth back in March or so - 
You were wrong
Yes - it was the Parkland KIDS who made this happen - They were masters of social media.

Comprehensive education was the key - And this school has some awesome teachers.
Here - Learn something, and stop being such a miserable pessimist 

Why Are the Parkland Teens So Good at This? Their Public School Prepared Them For It.


----------



## rightwinger

Votto said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure to be a best seller
> 
> #NeverAgain by David Hogg, Lauren Hogg | PenguinRandomHouse.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Making money off of tragedy, Progressivism 101.
Click to expand...

It seems they are donating ALL the money to fight gun violence

Make you happy?


----------



## rightwinger

DrLove said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> They "organized"? That is what you really think? The anti-gun groups rallied and used their anger to move forward and organize. They haven't dominated social media, we have had the feckless comment, immigration, N. Korea, Rosanne's comment, Trump scratched his nose in public and mainly Trump has dominated the media because the media wants Trump to dominate and since about April I haven't heard a lot from them other than the book writing, which is cool for a kid to self publish a book, I am happy for him.
> 
> Why don't I believe his class won't change the world? Because every graduating class said "we are going to change the world" and then life happens and reality sets in, then people move on to real life, spouse, kids, work, money and so. Again, if they are around in a couple years, then you may have something, my life experience tells me otherwise. In November we will see seats change over and in the end, the left and right will continue to bicker, the left will blame the right, the right will blame the left and corporate America will continue to pay the politicians off.
> 
> It's all good, I hope the kid finds his purpose and rolls on from there, let me know how it is going in a couple years with Mr. Hogg and company.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Y'all predicted that they'd fall off the face of the earth back in March or so -
> You were wrong
> Yes - it was the Parkland KIDS who made this happen - They were masters of social media.
> 
> Comprehensive education was the key - And this school has some awesome teachers.
> Here - Learn something, and stop being such a miserable pessimist
> 
> Why Are the Parkland Teens So Good at This? Their Public School Prepared Them For It.
Click to expand...

Great bunch of kids


----------



## buckeye45_73

rightwinger said:


> Sure to be a best seller
> 
> #NeverAgain by David Hogg, Lauren Hogg | PenguinRandomHouse.com


So when is he gonna come out of the closet?


----------



## Doc1

LOL, they're getting play time on USMB, but not anywhere else.


----------



## DrLove

rightwinger said:


> Great bunch of kids



Yep, thinking back to my high school class, there may have been two or three with the skills of Hogg and Gonzales. But not two dozen.


----------



## DrLove

mudwhistle said:


> Lesbian shows that she is angry.
> Somebody explain how this is different.



Her sexual preference has WHAT to do with it?
C'mon Papa - You are better than this


----------



## mudwhistle

DrLove said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lesbian shows that she is angry.
> Somebody explain how this is different.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her sexual preference has WHAT to do with it?
> C'mon Papa - You are better than this
Click to expand...

Here sexual preference has everything to do with it. 

Homosexuals learn to lie early in life....simply to hide their sexual tendencies from family and friends. 

Parkland is in Debbie Wasserman-Shit's district. Every one of the kids seem to exhibit homosexual tendencies. My guess is they were identified early on to be spokespeople, and then brought into prominence by the MSM. Others tried to tell their story but these rug munchers and pole smokers were the most ANTI-NRA. So they got coverage.


----------



## DrLove

mudwhistle said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lesbian shows that she is angry.
> Somebody explain how this is different.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her sexual preference has WHAT to do with it?
> C'mon Papa - You are better than this
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here sexual preference has everything to do with it.
> 
> Homosexuals learn to lie early in life....simply to hide their sexual tendencies from family and friends.
> 
> Parkland is in Debbie Wasserman-Shit's district. Every one of the kids seem to exhibit homosexual tendencies. My guess is they were identified early on to be spokespeople, and then brought into prominence by the MSM. Others tried to tell their story but these rug munchers and pole smokers were the most ANTI-NRA. So they got coverage.
Click to expand...


Jesus dude, grow up with the grade school homo talk. Emily Gonzales has been out of the closet for years.


----------



## Papageorgio

DrLove said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> They "organized"? That is what you really think? The anti-gun groups rallied and used their anger to move forward and organize. They haven't dominated social media, we have had the feckless comment, immigration, N. Korea, Rosanne's comment, Trump scratched his nose in public and mainly Trump has dominated the media because the media wants Trump to dominate and since about April I haven't heard a lot from them other than the book writing, which is cool for a kid to self publish a book, I am happy for him.
> 
> Why don't I believe his class won't change the world? Because every graduating class said "we are going to change the world" and then life happens and reality sets in, then people move on to real life, spouse, kids, work, money and so. Again, if they are around in a couple years, then you may have something, my life experience tells me otherwise. In November we will see seats change over and in the end, the left and right will continue to bicker, the left will blame the right, the right will blame the left and corporate America will continue to pay the politicians off.
> 
> It's all good, I hope the kid finds his purpose and rolls on from there, let me know how it is going in a couple years with Mr. Hogg and company.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Y'all predicted that they'd fall off the face of the earth back in March or so -
> You were wrong
> Yes - it was the Parkland KIDS who made this happen - They were masters of social media.
> 
> Comprehensive education was the key - And this school has some awesome teachers.
> Here - Learn something, and stop being such a miserable pessimist
> 
> Why Are the Parkland Teens So Good at This? Their Public School Prepared Them For It.
Click to expand...


I see, I am everyone else, got it. I am saying two years, I don't care what others say. Time will tell, not sure why you think I need to be excited. I am not a pessimist, I just watch people talk and then watch what really happens. This is a good learning experience for them. It is all good whether they get anywhere or not, they just need to keep it positive not angry.


----------



## DrLove

Papageorgio said:


> I see, I am everyone else, got it. I am saying two years, I don't care what others say. Time will tell, not sure why you think I need to be excited. I am not a pessimist, I just watch people talk and then watch what really happens. This is a good learning experience for them. It is all good whether they get anywhere or not, they just need to keep it positive not angry.



They have every right to be angry. 
The presence of anger doesn't mean they can't be positive at the same time.
It's about passion.


----------



## Thinker101

DrLove said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see, I am everyone else, got it. I am saying two years, I don't care what others say. Time will tell, not sure why you think I need to be excited. I am not a pessimist, I just watch people talk and then watch what really happens. This is a good learning experience for them. It is all good whether they get anywhere or not, they just need to keep it positive not angry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have every right to be angry.
> The presence of anger doesn't mean they can't be positive at the same time.
> It's about passion.
Click to expand...


True, I'm sure they're positive they're angry....nobody cares.


----------



## mudwhistle

DrLove said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lesbian shows that she is angry.
> Somebody explain how this is different.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her sexual preference has WHAT to do with it?
> C'mon Papa - You are better than this
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here sexual preference has everything to do with it.
> 
> Homosexuals learn to lie early in life....simply to hide their sexual tendencies from family and friends.
> 
> Parkland is in Debbie Wasserman-Shit's district. Every one of the kids seem to exhibit homosexual tendencies. My guess is they were identified early on to be spokespeople, and then brought into prominence by the MSM. Others tried to tell their story but these rug munchers and pole smokers were the most ANTI-NRA. So they got coverage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jesus dude, grow up with the grade school homo talk. Emily Gonzales has been out of the closet for years.
Click to expand...

No shit. 

I guess my point went over your pointed head. 

Do you think the bald bitch never hid her sexuality? That she's always been out, essentially always been honest about it?


----------



## DrLove

mudwhistle said:


> No shit.
> I guess my point went over your pointed head.
> Do you think the bald bitch never hid her sexuality? That she's always been out, essentially always been honest about it?



She's bisexual and came completely out in 9th grade.

Emma González speaks about the connection between her bisexuality and activism


----------



## DrLove

Thinker101 said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see, I am everyone else, got it. I am saying two years, I don't care what others say. Time will tell, not sure why you think I need to be excited. I am not a pessimist, I just watch people talk and then watch what really happens. This is a good learning experience for them. It is all good whether they get anywhere or not, they just need to keep it positive not angry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have every right to be angry.
> The presence of anger doesn't mean they can't be positive at the same time.
> It's about passion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True, I'm sure they're positive they're angry....nobody cares.
Click to expand...


Oh you Hogg-haters care a great deal. In fact, it's an obsession!


----------



## DigitalDrifter

rightwinger said:


> Sure to be a best seller
> 
> #NeverAgain by David Hogg, Lauren Hogg | PenguinRandomHouse.com



Of course it will. The left who already agree with him will scarf it up.
He's explointing you morons.


----------



## Thinker101

DrLove said:


> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see, I am everyone else, got it. I am saying two years, I don't care what others say. Time will tell, not sure why you think I need to be excited. I am not a pessimist, I just watch people talk and then watch what really happens. This is a good learning experience for them. It is all good whether they get anywhere or not, they just need to keep it positive not angry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have every right to be angry.
> The presence of anger doesn't mean they can't be positive at the same time.
> It's about passion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True, I'm sure they're positive they're angry....nobody cares.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh you Hogg-haters care a great deal. In fact, it's an obsession!
Click to expand...


Yup, I'll get back to you on that one if I ever initiate a thread on D. Hogg.


----------



## mudwhistle

DrLove said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> No shit.
> I guess my point went over your pointed head.
> Do you think the bald bitch never hid her sexuality? That she's always been out, essentially always been honest about it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's bisexual and came completely out in 9th grade.
> 
> Emma González speaks about the connection between her bisexuality and activism
Click to expand...

Again,......was she always out or was she in the closet most of her life?

The answer is: She has been in the closet most of her life, thus she has learned how to lie about her sexual preferences. She has only been out the past few years. One only need to understand what being gay is for someone in the closet to understand her motivations.


----------



## DrLove

mudwhistle said:


> Again,......was she always out or was she in the closet most of her life?
> 
> The answer is: She has been in the closet most of her life, thus she has learned how to lie about her sexual preferences. She has only been out the past few years. One only need to understand what being gay is for someone in the closet to understand her motivations.



Did you fully understand your sexuality in 9th grade? Jesus man - she's bi and has been out for four years. Why is it such a concern for you?


----------



## Sun Devil 92

rightwinger said:


> On February 14, 2018, seventeen-year-old David Hogg and his fourteen-year-old sister, Lauren, went to school at Marjory Stoneman Douglas High School, like any normal Wednesday. That day, of course, the world changed. By the next morning, with seventeen classmates and faculty dead, they had joined the leadership of a movement to save their own lives, and the lives of all other young people in America. It’s a leadership position they did not seek, but events gave them no choice



What a load of shit.


----------



## mudwhistle

DrLove said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again,......was she always out or was she in the closet most of her life?
> 
> The answer is: She has been in the closet most of her life, thus she has learned how to lie about her sexual preferences. She has only been out the past few years. One only need to understand what being gay is for someone in the closet to understand her motivations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you fully understand your sexuality in 9th grade? Jesus man - she's bi and has been out for four years. Why is it such a concern for you?
Click to expand...

I didn't think about my sexuality until I was molested by some guy who lived in my neighborhood when I was 6 years old. After that I didn't think about it much until our school started sex-Ed classes when I was 11.


----------



## Papageorgio

DrLove said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see, I am everyone else, got it. I am saying two years, I don't care what others say. Time will tell, not sure why you think I need to be excited. I am not a pessimist, I just watch people talk and then watch what really happens. This is a good learning experience for them. It is all good whether they get anywhere or not, they just need to keep it positive not angry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have every right to be angry.
> The presence of anger doesn't mean they can't be positive at the same time.
> It's about passion.
Click to expand...


Angry about what? The mental health issues, the school bullying, parents not making their children responsible? That a gun was used? The left thought Cindy Sheehan had great anger/passion and when they exploited her and continued to push her over the edge, she lost it and now the left will have nothing to do with her. 

Passion is fine, their anger hurts them.


----------



## DrLove

Papageorgio said:


> Angry about what? The mental health issues, the school bullying, parents not making their children responsible? That a gun was used? The left thought Cindy Sheehan had great anger/passion and when they exploited her and continued to push her over the edge, she lost it and now the left will have nothing to do with her.
> 
> Passion is fine, their anger hurts them.



Emma's speech (3,100,000 hits and counting) was a day or two after the shooting. 
Damn straight she was emotional and perhaps a tad pissed. 
Have seen more passion than anger ever since.
You been on the receiving end of an AR-15? Bet not.


----------



## Tom Horn

rightwinger said:


> Tom Horn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hogg wasn't at the school....home watching gay porn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which site do you watch?
Click to expand...

''

My woman gives me all the "porn" I need, freak....She keeps my balls empty and my belly full.


----------



## Papageorgio

DrLove said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Angry about what? The mental health issues, the school bullying, parents not making their children responsible? That a gun was used? The left thought Cindy Sheehan had great anger/passion and when they exploited her and continued to push her over the edge, she lost it and now the left will have nothing to do with her.
> 
> Passion is fine, their anger hurts them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emma's speech (3,100,000 hits and counting) was a day or two after the shooting.
> Damn straight she was emotional and perhaps a tad pissed.
> Have seen more passion than anger ever since.
> You been on the receiving end of an AR-15? Bet not.
Click to expand...


I didn't watch the video, nor will I, I am interested in real answers and not BS.

I don't own a gun and will never own one, I dislike them, when I was in school, guns were brought to school in pick up trucks and kids went hunting after school. No school shootings. So, I doubt it is the guns that are the issue but it is easier to blame an inanimate object instead of looking at society it's self and what has changed. You want to blame guns and you haven't touched the problem, which is what is prompting people to go on shooting rampages.


----------



## Sun Devil 92

rightwinger said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> They "organized"? That is what you really think? The anti-gun groups rallied and used their anger to move forward and organize. They haven't dominated social media, we have had the feckless comment, immigration, N. Korea, Rosanne's comment, Trump scratched his nose in public and mainly Trump has dominated the media because the media wants Trump to dominate and since about April I haven't heard a lot from them other than the book writing, which is cool for a kid to self publish a book, I am happy for him.
> 
> Why don't I believe his class won't change the world? Because every graduating class said "we are going to change the world" and then life happens and reality sets in, then people move on to real life, spouse, kids, work, money and so. Again, if they are around in a couple years, then you may have something, my life experience tells me otherwise. In November we will see seats change over and in the end, the left and right will continue to bicker, the left will blame the right, the right will blame the left and corporate America will continue to pay the politicians off.
> 
> It's all good, I hope the kid finds his purpose and rolls on from there, let me know how it is going in a couple years with Mr. Hogg and company.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Y'all predicted that they'd fall off the face of the earth back in March or so -
> You were wrong
> Yes - it was the Parkland KIDS who made this happen - They were masters of social media.
> 
> Comprehensive education was the key - And this school has some awesome teachers.
> Here - Learn something, and stop being such a miserable pessimist
> 
> Why Are the Parkland Teens So Good at This? Their Public School Prepared Them For It.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great bunch of kids
Click to expand...


If they marched in a LGBT parade, they'd be even better to you.

You are full of shit.


----------



## Sun Devil 92

Never Again....

Hogg is going to stand guard at every school ?


----------



## DrLove

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Never Again....
> 
> Hogg is going to stand guard at every school ?



Where in the holy FUCK do we find these ^ IDIOTS?


----------



## rightwinger

DrLove said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again,......was she always out or was she in the closet most of her life?
> 
> The answer is: She has been in the closet most of her life, thus she has learned how to lie about her sexual preferences. She has only been out the past few years. One only need to understand what being gay is for someone in the closet to understand her motivations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you fully understand your sexuality in 9th grade? Jesus man - she's bi and has been out for four years. Why is it such a concern for you?
Click to expand...

Homosexuals do not have the right to protest the slaughter of their classmates like regular people


----------



## rightwinger

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Never Again....
> 
> Hogg is going to stand guard at every school ?


He is doing what he can to keep guns out of the hands of crazy people

Conservatives vilainize him for it


----------



## mudwhistle

rightwinger said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again,......was she always out or was she in the closet most of her life?
> 
> The answer is: She has been in the closet most of her life, thus she has learned how to lie about her sexual preferences. She has only been out the past few years. One only need to understand what being gay is for someone in the closet to understand her motivations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you fully understand your sexuality in 9th grade? Jesus man - she's bi and has been out for four years. Why is it such a concern for you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Homosexuals do not have the right to protest the slaughter of their classmates like regular people
Click to expand...

No.....Homosexuals have the right to lie about the causes of the slaughter of their classmates. 

It's strange how these kids are allowed to blame guns for this tragedy, not the fact that a kid was allowed to stay on the street when he should have been behind bars.

Also liberals say our immigration laws are why illegals break our laws and are separated from their kids. If you don't like the laws, change them or STFU. Meanwhile, how about making it a more stiffer penalty for breaking our laws, and magically the problem goes away.


----------



## rightwinger

mudwhistle said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again,......was she always out or was she in the closet most of her life?
> 
> The answer is: She has been in the closet most of her life, thus she has learned how to lie about her sexual preferences. She has only been out the past few years. One only need to understand what being gay is for someone in the closet to understand her motivations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you fully understand your sexuality in 9th grade? Jesus man - she's bi and has been out for four years. Why is it such a concern for you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Homosexuals do not have the right to protest the slaughter of their classmates like regular people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.....Homosexuals have the right to lie about the causes of the slaughter of their classmates.
> 
> It's strange how these kids are allowed to blame guns for this tragedy, not the fact that a kid was allowed to stay on the street when he should have been behind bars.
> 
> Also liberals say our immigration laws are why illegals break our laws and are separated from their kids. If you don't like the laws, change them or STFU. Meanwhile, how about making it a more stiffer penalty for breaking our laws, and magically the problem goes away.
Click to expand...

Love conservative reaction to those who disagree with them

First instinct, call them a fag


----------



## Stormy Daniels

rightwinger said:


> Sure to be a best seller
> 
> #NeverAgain by David Hogg, Lauren Hogg | PenguinRandomHouse.com



Cashing in on victimhood.  How liberal.


----------



## DrLove

rightwinger said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again,......was she always out or was she in the closet most of her life?
> 
> The answer is: She has been in the closet most of her life, thus she has learned how to lie about her sexual preferences. She has only been out the past few years. One only need to understand what being gay is for someone in the closet to understand her motivations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you fully understand your sexuality in 9th grade? Jesus man - she's bi and has been out for four years. Why is it such a concern for you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Homosexuals do not have the right to protest the slaughter of their classmates like regular people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.....Homosexuals have the right to lie about the causes of the slaughter of their classmates.
> 
> It's strange how these kids are allowed to blame guns for this tragedy, not the fact that a kid was allowed to stay on the street when he should have been behind bars.
> 
> Also liberals say our immigration laws are why illegals break our laws and are separated from their kids. If you don't like the laws, change them or STFU. Meanwhile, how about making it a more stiffer penalty for breaking our laws, and magically the problem goes away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Love conservative reaction to those who disagree with them
> 
> First instinct, call them a fag
Click to expand...


Poor Muddy - Just all over the place on this one 

*No.....Homosexuals have the right to lie about the causes of the slaughter of their classmates.*


----------



## DrLove

rightwinger said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again,......was she always out or was she in the closet most of her life?
> 
> The answer is: She has been in the closet most of her life, thus she has learned how to lie about her sexual preferences. She has only been out the past few years. One only need to understand what being gay is for someone in the closet to understand her motivations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you fully understand your sexuality in 9th grade? Jesus man - she's bi and has been out for four years. Why is it such a concern for you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Homosexuals do not have the right to protest the slaughter of their classmates like regular people
Click to expand...


Nope, because they lie a lot. February 14th was actually the best day of their lives!


----------



## DrLove

Thinker101 said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see, I am everyone else, got it. I am saying two years, I don't care what others say. Time will tell, not sure why you think I need to be excited. I am not a pessimist, I just watch people talk and then watch what really happens. This is a good learning experience for them. It is all good whether they get anywhere or not, they just need to keep it positive not angry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have every right to be angry.
> The presence of anger doesn't mean they can't be positive at the same time.
> It's about passion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True, I'm sure they're positive they're angry....nobody cares.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh you Hogg-haters care a great deal. In fact, it's an obsession!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup, I'll get back to you on that one if I ever initiate a thread on D. Hogg.
Click to expand...


You do have a right not to participate ;-)


----------



## rightwinger

Stormy Daniels said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure to be a best seller
> 
> #NeverAgain by David Hogg, Lauren Hogg | PenguinRandomHouse.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cashing in on victimhood.  How liberal.
Click to expand...

What cash are you talking about


----------



## mudwhistle

rightwinger said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again,......was she always out or was she in the closet most of her life?
> 
> The answer is: She has been in the closet most of her life, thus she has learned how to lie about her sexual preferences. She has only been out the past few years. One only need to understand what being gay is for someone in the closet to understand her motivations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you fully understand your sexuality in 9th grade? Jesus man - she's bi and has been out for four years. Why is it such a concern for you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Homosexuals do not have the right to protest the slaughter of their classmates like regular people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.....Homosexuals have the right to lie about the causes of the slaughter of their classmates.
> 
> It's strange how these kids are allowed to blame guns for this tragedy, not the fact that a kid was allowed to stay on the street when he should have been behind bars.
> 
> Also liberals say our immigration laws are why illegals break our laws and are separated from their kids. If you don't like the laws, change them or STFU. Meanwhile, how about making it a more stiffer penalty for breaking our laws, and magically the problem goes away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Love conservative reaction to those who disagree with them
> 
> First instinct, call them a fag
Click to expand...

No.....our first reaction was to call BullShit. 
Only months later did we discover that David Hogg and his classmates are Gay. Some are in the closet, and some are openly gay. 
So this snaps the whole debate into proper perspective.


----------



## mudwhistle

DrLove said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again,......was she always out or was she in the closet most of her life?
> 
> The answer is: She has been in the closet most of her life, thus she has learned how to lie about her sexual preferences. She has only been out the past few years. One only need to understand what being gay is for someone in the closet to understand her motivations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you fully understand your sexuality in 9th grade? Jesus man - she's bi and has been out for four years. Why is it such a concern for you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Homosexuals do not have the right to protest the slaughter of their classmates like regular people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.....Homosexuals have the right to lie about the causes of the slaughter of their classmates.
> 
> It's strange how these kids are allowed to blame guns for this tragedy, not the fact that a kid was allowed to stay on the street when he should have been behind bars.
> 
> Also liberals say our immigration laws are why illegals break our laws and are separated from their kids. If you don't like the laws, change them or STFU. Meanwhile, how about making it a more stiffer penalty for breaking our laws, and magically the problem goes away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Love conservative reaction to those who disagree with them
> 
> First instinct, call them a fag
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poor Muddy - Just all over the place on this one
> 
> *No.....Homosexuals have the right to lie about the causes of the slaughter of their classmates.*
Click to expand...

Not really.
You're projecting again.

I believe that gun violence is caused by various reasons, whereas you only blame the gun. Your solution is stricter gun laws.

Then you turn around and claim stricter immigration laws are causing the Separation of families, and you want those laws relaxed or totally removed. I say that those families would be together if they stopped breaking the law. I also say that this problem was caused intentionally by members of Congress and our former Communist president...

Now try to think for once and figure out where you went wrong.


----------



## rightwinger

mudwhistle said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again,......was she always out or was she in the closet most of her life?
> 
> The answer is: She has been in the closet most of her life, thus she has learned how to lie about her sexual preferences. She has only been out the past few years. One only need to understand what being gay is for someone in the closet to understand her motivations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you fully understand your sexuality in 9th grade? Jesus man - she's bi and has been out for four years. Why is it such a concern for you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Homosexuals do not have the right to protest the slaughter of their classmates like regular people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.....Homosexuals have the right to lie about the causes of the slaughter of their classmates.
> 
> It's strange how these kids are allowed to blame guns for this tragedy, not the fact that a kid was allowed to stay on the street when he should have been behind bars.
> 
> Also liberals say our immigration laws are why illegals break our laws and are separated from their kids. If you don't like the laws, change them or STFU. Meanwhile, how about making it a more stiffer penalty for breaking our laws, and magically the problem goes away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Love conservative reaction to those who disagree with them
> 
> First instinct, call them a fag
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.....our first reaction was to call BullShit.
> Only months later did we discover that David Hogg and his classmates are Gay. Some are in the closet, and some are openly gay.
> So this snaps the whole debate into proper perspective.
Click to expand...

What is Bullshit?

You keep throwing out words without knowing the meaning


----------



## Stormy Daniels

rightwinger said:


> Stormy Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure to be a best seller
> 
> #NeverAgain by David Hogg, Lauren Hogg | PenguinRandomHouse.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cashing in on victimhood.  How liberal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What cash are you talking about
Click to expand...


The .80 royalty per copy he's receiving.

By the way, it would be a real shame if a bunch of people went to Amazon to leave 1 star ratings.  Don't do that.  Nobody should do that.


----------



## rightwinger

Stormy Daniels said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stormy Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure to be a best seller
> 
> #NeverAgain by David Hogg, Lauren Hogg | PenguinRandomHouse.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cashing in on victimhood.  How liberal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What cash are you talking about
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The .80 royalty per copy he's receiving.
> 
> By the way, it would be a real shame if a bunch of people went to Amazon to leave 1 star ratings.  Don't do that.  Nobody should do that.
Click to expand...

He has already stated they are donating all proceeds to fight gun violence


----------



## Natural Citizen

rightwinger said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im sure it will be full of fallacies.
> I mean, it takes a real dumbfuck to beg the govt to take away freedoms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> David Hogg is an NRA Supporter
Click to expand...


NRA, Dana Loesch in particular, is the very last entity I'd want speaking for my Constitution. In fact, the NRA contributes quite a bit to anti-gun legislation.


----------



## Natural Citizen

In fact, Loesch is just another neocon Nationalist who doesn't really understand freedom.

Ever listen to that moron speak? lol.


----------



## mudwhistle

rightwinger said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you fully understand your sexuality in 9th grade? Jesus man - she's bi and has been out for four years. Why is it such a concern for you?
> 
> 
> 
> Homosexuals do not have the right to protest the slaughter of their classmates like regular people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.....Homosexuals have the right to lie about the causes of the slaughter of their classmates.
> 
> It's strange how these kids are allowed to blame guns for this tragedy, not the fact that a kid was allowed to stay on the street when he should have been behind bars.
> 
> Also liberals say our immigration laws are why illegals break our laws and are separated from their kids. If you don't like the laws, change them or STFU. Meanwhile, how about making it a more stiffer penalty for breaking our laws, and magically the problem goes away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Love conservative reaction to those who disagree with them
> 
> First instinct, call them a fag
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.....our first reaction was to call BullShit.
> Only months later did we discover that David Hogg and his classmates are Gay. Some are in the closet, and some are openly gay.
> So this snaps the whole debate into proper perspective.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is Bullshit?
> 
> You keep throwing out words without knowing the meaning
Click to expand...

Look, you can't be this stupid. 

Blaming guns and the NRA for gun violence is for one reason only,..... to grease the skids for taking away gun ownership.


----------



## Stormy Daniels

rightwinger said:


> Stormy Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stormy Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure to be a best seller
> 
> #NeverAgain by David Hogg, Lauren Hogg | PenguinRandomHouse.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cashing in on victimhood.  How liberal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What cash are you talking about
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The .80 royalty per copy he's receiving.
> 
> By the way, it would be a real shame if a bunch of people went to Amazon to leave 1 star ratings.  Don't do that.  Nobody should do that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He has already stated they are donating all proceeds to fight gun violence
Click to expand...


And Donald said he's donating his paycheck to charity.  Talk is cheap.


----------



## rightwinger

mudwhistle said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Homosexuals do not have the right to protest the slaughter of their classmates like regular people
> 
> 
> 
> No.....Homosexuals have the right to lie about the causes of the slaughter of their classmates.
> 
> It's strange how these kids are allowed to blame guns for this tragedy, not the fact that a kid was allowed to stay on the street when he should have been behind bars.
> 
> Also liberals say our immigration laws are why illegals break our laws and are separated from their kids. If you don't like the laws, change them or STFU. Meanwhile, how about making it a more stiffer penalty for breaking our laws, and magically the problem goes away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Love conservative reaction to those who disagree with them
> 
> First instinct, call them a fag
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.....our first reaction was to call BullShit.
> Only months later did we discover that David Hogg and his classmates are Gay. Some are in the closet, and some are openly gay.
> So this snaps the whole debate into proper perspective.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is Bullshit?
> 
> You keep throwing out words without knowing the meaning
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look, you can't be this stupid.
> 
> Blaming guns and the NRA for gun violence is for one reason only,..... to grease the skids for taking away gun ownership.
Click to expand...


More Hyperbole

Name something specifically that Hogg’s group has proposed that you object to


----------



## LaDexter

rightwinger said:


> He has already stated they are donating all proceeds to fight gun violence





Translation - that money will go to DEMOCRAT campaign coffers where it will VANISH....


----------



## rightwinger

LaDexter said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> He has already stated they are donating all proceeds to fight gun violence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Translation - that money will go to DEMOCRAT campaign coffers where it will VANISH....
Click to expand...


He can contribute to any candidate he wishes


----------



## Avatar4321

A fool and his money are soon parted


----------



## mudwhistle

rightwinger said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> No.....Homosexuals have the right to lie about the causes of the slaughter of their classmates.
> 
> It's strange how these kids are allowed to blame guns for this tragedy, not the fact that a kid was allowed to stay on the street when he should have been behind bars.
> 
> Also liberals say our immigration laws are why illegals break our laws and are separated from their kids. If you don't like the laws, change them or STFU. Meanwhile, how about making it a more stiffer penalty for breaking our laws, and magically the problem goes away.
> 
> 
> 
> Love conservative reaction to those who disagree with them
> 
> First instinct, call them a fag
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.....our first reaction was to call BullShit.
> Only months later did we discover that David Hogg and his classmates are Gay. Some are in the closet, and some are openly gay.
> So this snaps the whole debate into proper perspective.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is Bullshit?
> 
> You keep throwing out words without knowing the meaning
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look, you can't be this stupid.
> 
> Blaming guns and the NRA for gun violence is for one reason only,..... to grease the skids for taking away gun ownership.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More Hyperbole
> 
> Name something specifically that Hogg’s group has proposed that you object to
Click to expand...

Getting journalists fired for not having the correct mindset.

Trying to destroy companies that advertise on Fox News.

Do you need more examples?

I also believe David Hogg's book was ghost writen by a Clinton surrogate and it's just an attempt to make cash off of a tragedy.


----------



## mudwhistle

rightwinger said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> No.....Homosexuals have the right to lie about the causes of the slaughter of their classmates.
> 
> It's strange how these kids are allowed to blame guns for this tragedy, not the fact that a kid was allowed to stay on the street when he should have been behind bars.
> 
> Also liberals say our immigration laws are why illegals break our laws and are separated from their kids. If you don't like the laws, change them or STFU. Meanwhile, how about making it a more stiffer penalty for breaking our laws, and magically the problem goes away.
> 
> 
> 
> Love conservative reaction to those who disagree with them
> 
> First instinct, call them a fag
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.....our first reaction was to call BullShit.
> Only months later did we discover that David Hogg and his classmates are Gay. Some are in the closet, and some are openly gay.
> So this snaps the whole debate into proper perspective.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is Bullshit?
> 
> You keep throwing out words without knowing the meaning
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look, you can't be this stupid.
> 
> Blaming guns and the NRA for gun violence is for one reason only,..... to grease the skids for taking away gun ownership.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More Hyperbole
> 
> Name something specifically that Hogg’s group has proposed that you object to
Click to expand...

Already did.


----------



## Papageorgio

rightwinger said:


> Stormy Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stormy Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure to be a best seller
> 
> #NeverAgain by David Hogg, Lauren Hogg | PenguinRandomHouse.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cashing in on victimhood.  How liberal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What cash are you talking about
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The .80 royalty per copy he's receiving.
> 
> By the way, it would be a real shame if a bunch of people went to Amazon to leave 1 star ratings.  Don't do that.  Nobody should do that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He has already stated they are donating all proceeds to fight gun violence
Click to expand...


I can appreciate that, I am sure that he will take a percentage which is all good, my biggest issue with Hogg and his groups are that the guns aren't the issue or the cause. We had guns on our school campus in the 70's, there was a gun in every pick up truck and it was done on campuses all over the country and we had NO, NONE, NOT ONE school shooting by a person with an intent of shooting up a school for attention, now we are blaming an inanimate object for the cause and it isn't the problem. 

We have a complicated issue, with lots of parts and all the gun legislation in world isn't going to address the cause or causes of what is really going on. Gun is just an object to blame to make everyone feel better once it is banned.


----------



## toobfreak

rightwinger said:


> Sure to be a best seller
> 
> #NeverAgain by David Hogg, Lauren Hogg | PenguinRandomHouse.com



Another great 17 year old novelist for a 17 year old mentality.  Your other favorite person besides Hillary the flappy skank!  Now you can read the fiction about a boy who wasn't even there at the shooting show up later to find all the public authorities including the FBI, police and school themselves whose jobs it was to protect him stood by to let little kids bleed to death on the floor so that he could go on to attack a 3rd party organization he'd never heard of at the time and then profit from their deaths writing a meaningless book only pinheads will buy.  Wonder who coached the talentless lad to allow them to ghost write a book for him too?


----------



## Papageorgio

rightwinger said:


> LaDexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> He has already stated they are donating all proceeds to fight gun violence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Translation - that money will go to DEMOCRAT campaign coffers where it will VANISH....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He can contribute to any candidate he wishes
Click to expand...


I thought he was using it to fight gun violence? How does donating money to the DNC fight gun violence?


----------



## rightwinger

LaDexter said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> He can contribute to any candidate he wishes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad this guy isn't running, or he'd get all of it....
Click to expand...


GODWIN!!!!


----------



## rightwinger

Papageorgio said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LaDexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> He has already stated they are donating all proceeds to fight gun violence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Translation - that money will go to DEMOCRAT campaign coffers where it will VANISH....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He can contribute to any candidate he wishes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought he was using it to fight gun violence? How does donating money to the DNC fight gun violence?
Click to expand...


Campaigning for those candidates supporting sensible gun control


----------



## LaDexter

Papageorgio said:


> How does donating money to the DNC fight gun violence?





It doesn't.  It just makes that money VANISH into the hands of fellow LEFT WING LIARS...


----------



## DJT for Life

Hogg is fixin' to learn a lesson in politics.

He's gonna take on Disney.  Now, we all know that Disney is
as liberal as it gets...to a point.

His die-in at Publix was a failure in that Publix stopped all
political contributions, which included many liberal activities.
Thus as many liberal causes were hurt as the NRA.

Well, he's going after Putnam, Fla candidate for Gov.  Putnam
is a big NRA guy.  Disney has given Putnam 789,000 in campaign
contributions.  Hogg has called for a die-in.  That's fine, but first
you have to get into Disney, which will cost them 105 a head.
Disney security and OCSD will get them up just as soon as they
lay down.  They don't put up with that shit there.

Disney will give Putnam money, because Disney has always been
friendly with those that treat Disney good.  The state treats Disney
very good.  I mean, very good.

I'll give you an example.  When Disney was changing Downtown Disney into
Disney Springs, they closed their parking lots, to build parking garages
and use the added space for new buildings.  Well, like anywhere else
when there is construction, local police or sheriff deputies are assigned
the duty of blocking the entrances.  Not at Disney World.  The state sent
them Florida Highway Patrolmen to handle that chore.  They would have sent
the National Guard if Disney had requested it.

There was a good article about this in the Orlando Sentinel today. Disney
helps those that help them.

The contributions will continue and at Disney if his group gets too far out
of hand.  The die-in could become real.  They don't put up with that shit
and the entire state protects Disney.


----------



## Papageorgio

rightwinger said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> No.....Homosexuals have the right to lie about the causes of the slaughter of their classmates.
> 
> It's strange how these kids are allowed to blame guns for this tragedy, not the fact that a kid was allowed to stay on the street when he should have been behind bars.
> 
> Also liberals say our immigration laws are why illegals break our laws and are separated from their kids. If you don't like the laws, change them or STFU. Meanwhile, how about making it a more stiffer penalty for breaking our laws, and magically the problem goes away.
> 
> 
> 
> Love conservative reaction to those who disagree with them
> 
> First instinct, call them a fag
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.....our first reaction was to call BullShit.
> Only months later did we discover that David Hogg and his classmates are Gay. Some are in the closet, and some are openly gay.
> So this snaps the whole debate into proper perspective.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is Bullshit?
> 
> You keep throwing out words without knowing the meaning
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look, you can't be this stupid.
> 
> Blaming guns and the NRA for gun violence is for one reason only,..... to grease the skids for taking away gun ownership.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More Hyperbole
> 
> Name something specifically that Hogg’s group has proposed that you object to
Click to expand...


There are two items that I object to. 

Slap a 10% tax on all firearms sales
Raise the minimum federal age of gun ownership and possession to 21
They do nothing to address real issues.


----------



## Papageorgio

rightwinger said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LaDexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> He has already stated they are donating all proceeds to fight gun violence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Translation - that money will go to DEMOCRAT campaign coffers where it will VANISH....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He can contribute to any candidate he wishes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought he was using it to fight gun violence? How does donating money to the DNC fight gun violence?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Campaigning for those candidates supporting sensible gun control
Click to expand...


What does "sensible gun control" mean? Do we need to train our guns to use common sense? How about we address the real issues and not the object?


----------



## rightwinger

Papageorgio said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LaDexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> He has already stated they are donating all proceeds to fight gun violence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Translation - that money will go to DEMOCRAT campaign coffers where it will VANISH....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He can contribute to any candidate he wishes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought he was using it to fight gun violence? How does donating money to the DNC fight gun violence?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Campaigning for those candidates supporting sensible gun control
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does "sensible gun control" mean? Do we need to train our guns to use common sense? How about we address the real issues and not the object?
Click to expand...

We need to keep guns out of the hands of those who are not allowed to have them
Background checks and consolidated lists of those not eligible to have guns


----------



## Papageorgio

rightwinger said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LaDexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Translation - that money will go to DEMOCRAT campaign coffers where it will VANISH....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He can contribute to any candidate he wishes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought he was using it to fight gun violence? How does donating money to the DNC fight gun violence?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Campaigning for those candidates supporting sensible gun control
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does "sensible gun control" mean? Do we need to train our guns to use common sense? How about we address the real issues and not the object?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We need to keep guns out of the hands of those who are not allowed to have them
> Background checks and consolidated lists of those not eligible to have guns
Click to expand...


"Not allowed" to have them, explain who is not exactly allowed to have them?


----------



## basquebromance

Nothing truly worthwhile is easy. May we both take on this struggle with the understanding of Frederick Douglass’ words: If there is no struggle, there is no progress.


----------



## Papageorgio

basquebromance said:


> Nothing truly worthwhile is easy. May we both take on this struggle with the understanding of Frederick Douglass’ words: If there is no struggle, there is no progress.


 Define progress.


----------



## basquebromance

what the fuck do liberals know about guns?!


----------



## ThunderKiss1965

rightwinger said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are two reviews on Amazon even though the book was just release last week and they couldn't have read it yet.
> 
> These are probably by a couple of our USMB barrel strokers. LoL
> 
> Kris K. Gorham
> 1.0 out of 5 starsshould be a work of FICTION as "lil boss hogg" ...
> June 19, 2018
> Format: Paperback
> should be a work of FICTION as "lil boss hogg" has already been cought on VIDEO admitting he was NOT there , that he was AT HOME when it happened and had to grab his camera , get on his bike , and pedal the mile or so to school so he could photograph the tragedy and grab his 15 seconds of fame at the cost of some one else life. ...............
> 
> for him to compare his actions to combat photographers and people of actual courage and moral character as he does here is sickening ! he is little more than a fascist bully , desperate to prolong his 15 seconds as it draws to a close .........................
> One person found this helpful
> 
> Lyman1234
> 1.0 out of 5 starsMaking profit off a tragedy
> June 19, 2018
> Format: Kindle Edition
> This is so sick that the author is making a profit over a tragedy. I would love to know how two kids can afford to publish a book like this. It is obvious that this author has become a puppet for the democrats agenda of removing firearms from citizens. I would think he should learn actual history.
> 
> 
> 
> You have to consider that Conservatives have limited reading skills
> 
> But they do know how to flood book reviews by liberal writers with one star  reviews
Click to expand...

I'm currently reading 5 books if I sit down and just read I can finish a novel size one in a couple hours.


----------



## ThunderKiss1965

rightwinger said:


> ThunderKiss1965 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are two reviews on Amazon even though the book was just release last week and they couldn't have read it yet.
> 
> These are probably by a couple of our USMB barrel strokers. LoL
> 
> Kris K. Gorham
> 1.0 out of 5 starsshould be a work of FICTION as "lil boss hogg" ...
> June 19, 2018
> Format: Paperback
> should be a work of FICTION as "lil boss hogg" has already been cought on VIDEO admitting he was NOT there , that he was AT HOME when it happened and had to grab his camera , get on his bike , and pedal the mile or so to school so he could photograph the tragedy and grab his 15 seconds of fame at the cost of some one else life. ...............
> 
> for him to compare his actions to combat photographers and people of actual courage and moral character as he does here is sickening ! he is little more than a fascist bully , desperate to prolong his 15 seconds as it draws to a close .........................
> One person found this helpful
> 
> Lyman1234
> 1.0 out of 5 starsMaking profit off a tragedy
> June 19, 2018
> Format: Kindle Edition
> This is so sick that the author is making a profit over a tragedy. I would love to know how two kids can afford to publish a book like this. It is obvious that this author has become a puppet for the democrats agenda of removing firearms from citizens. I would think he should learn actual history.
> 
> 
> 
> You have to consider that Conservatives have limited reading skills
> 
> But they do know how to flood book reviews by liberal writers with one star  reviews
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm currently reading 5 books if I sit down and just read I can finish a novel size one in a couple hours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Porn is like that
> 
> You just can’t put it down until you are finished. Some take longer to finish than others
Click to expand...

I am currently reading 1984(again), Fahrenheit 451(again), book 8 of the Walt Longmire mysteries, book 3 of the Dexter series,and book 4 of The Saxon tales. I may have to add to that list before the end of the day because I did download a bunch of zombie apocalypse novels this week.  What have you read lately ?


----------



## Skull Pilot

The title should be  

Never Again, Until Next Time


----------



## Picaro

rightwinger said:


> Sure to be a best seller
> 
> #NeverAgain by David Hogg, Lauren Hogg | PenguinRandomHouse.com




hahaha .. RW thinks Hogg wrote a book.


----------



## Picaro

LaDexter said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> RW thinks Hogg wrote a book.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSSSSSSSSHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
Click to expand...



Yes, Hogg does indeed radiate a very obvious 'Boys From Brazil' vibe, doesn't he?


----------



## Sahba

rightwinger said:


> Sure to be a best seller
> 
> #NeverAgain by David Hogg, Lauren Hogg | PenguinRandomHouse.com


Forums >  US Discussion > Politics >

*Never Again.......David Hogg’s new book *

History is replete with examples of draconian measures, to ensure a contrived end... in the end ... manifesting itself with quite the opposite result.  (just saying)...


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Piggy's book is not on either the Amazon list or New York Times list of the top 50 best sellers.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

Papageorgio said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> He can contribute to any candidate he wishes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought he was using it to fight gun violence? How does donating money to the DNC fight gun violence?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Campaigning for those candidates supporting sensible gun control
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does "sensible gun control" mean? Do we need to train our guns to use common sense? How about we address the real issues and not the object?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We need to keep guns out of the hands of those who are not allowed to have them
> Background checks and consolidated lists of those not eligible to have guns
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Not allowed" to have them, explain who is not exactly allowed to have them?
Click to expand...


He want to use lists like the No-Fly list to revoke someone second amendment rights...

So yoy do understand those like the OP has no issue with revoking someone Constitutional right for the illusion of feeling safe...


----------



## LaDexter

Indeed, gun control and socialized health care work together.

All it takes is one taxpayer funded left wing liar, either the gun control official or the doc, to lie and ruin someone completely innocent for not have left wing views...


----------



## rightwinger

Sahba said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure to be a best seller
> 
> #NeverAgain by David Hogg, Lauren Hogg | PenguinRandomHouse.com
> 
> 
> 
> Forums >  US Discussion > Politics >
> 
> *Never Again.......David Hogg’s new book *
> 
> History is replete with examples of draconian measures, to ensure a contrived end... in the end ... manifesting itself with quite the opposite result.  (just saying)...
Click to expand...

WTF are you babbling about?


----------



## Hugo Furst

*22 posts deleted because of trolling, being off topic, and lacking content.*

*If your post has been deleted, think twice about continuing in this thread*


----------



## rightwinger

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought he was using it to fight gun violence? How does donating money to the DNC fight gun violence?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Campaigning for those candidates supporting sensible gun control
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does "sensible gun control" mean? Do we need to train our guns to use common sense? How about we address the real issues and not the object?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We need to keep guns out of the hands of those who are not allowed to have them
> Background checks and consolidated lists of those not eligible to have guns
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Not allowed" to have them, explain who is not exactly allowed to have them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He want to use lists like the No-Fly list to revoke someone second amendment rights...
> 
> So yoy do understand those like the OP has no issue with revoking someone Constitutional right for the illusion of feeling safe...
Click to expand...

NRA fights for terrorists on the no fly list to buy guns


----------



## Hugo Furst

rightwinger said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Campaigning for those candidates supporting sensible gun control
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does "sensible gun control" mean? Do we need to train our guns to use common sense? How about we address the real issues and not the object?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We need to keep guns out of the hands of those who are not allowed to have them
> Background checks and consolidated lists of those not eligible to have guns
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Not allowed" to have them, explain who is not exactly allowed to have them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He want to use lists like the No-Fly list to revoke someone second amendment rights...
> 
> So yoy do understand those like the OP has no issue with revoking someone Constitutional right for the illusion of feeling safe...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NRA fights for terrorists on the no fly list to buy guns
Click to expand...




rightwinger said:


> NRA fights for terrorists on the no fly list to buy guns



they do?

Terrorists like Cat Stevens, the late Teddy Kennedy, the hundreds erroneously on the No Fly List that have never picked up a gun in anger, never arrested for more than a traffic incident?


----------



## Crixus

rightwinger said:


> Sure to be a best seller
> 
> #NeverAgain by David Hogg, Lauren Hogg | PenguinRandomHouse.com




Who ? Oh, that guy. Guess he picked the pockets of his dead classmates clean so he tries to sell a book. Mm.


----------



## bripat9643

rightwinger said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> No.....Homosexuals have the right to lie about the causes of the slaughter of their classmates.
> 
> It's strange how these kids are allowed to blame guns for this tragedy, not the fact that a kid was allowed to stay on the street when he should have been behind bars.
> 
> Also liberals say our immigration laws are why illegals break our laws and are separated from their kids. If you don't like the laws, change them or STFU. Meanwhile, how about making it a more stiffer penalty for breaking our laws, and magically the problem goes away.
> 
> 
> 
> Love conservative reaction to those who disagree with them
> 
> First instinct, call them a fag
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.....our first reaction was to call BullShit.
> Only months later did we discover that David Hogg and his classmates are Gay. Some are in the closet, and some are openly gay.
> So this snaps the whole debate into proper perspective.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is Bullshit?
> 
> You keep throwing out words without knowing the meaning
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look, you can't be this stupid.
> 
> Blaming guns and the NRA for gun violence is for one reason only,..... to grease the skids for taking away gun ownership.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More Hyperbole
> 
> Name something specifically that Hogg’s group has proposed that you object to
Click to expand...

Outlawing so-called "assault weapons."  Outlawing magazines that hold more than 10 bullets.


----------



## bripat9643

Papageorgio said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> He can contribute to any candidate he wishes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought he was using it to fight gun violence? How does donating money to the DNC fight gun violence?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Campaigning for those candidates supporting sensible gun control
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does "sensible gun control" mean? Do we need to train our guns to use common sense? How about we address the real issues and not the object?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We need to keep guns out of the hands of those who are not allowed to have them
> Background checks and consolidated lists of those not eligible to have guns
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Not allowed" to have them, explain who is not exactly allowed to have them?
Click to expand...


Why, anyone who stages a mass shooting shouldn't be allowed to have them, of course.


----------



## rightwinger

WillHaftawaite said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does "sensible gun control" mean? Do we need to train our guns to use common sense? How about we address the real issues and not the object?
> 
> 
> 
> We need to keep guns out of the hands of those who are not allowed to have them
> Background checks and consolidated lists of those not eligible to have guns
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Not allowed" to have them, explain who is not exactly allowed to have them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He want to use lists like the No-Fly list to revoke someone second amendment rights...
> 
> So yoy do understand those like the OP has no issue with revoking someone Constitutional right for the illusion of feeling safe...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NRA fights for terrorists on the no fly list to buy guns
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> NRA fights for terrorists on the no fly list to buy guns
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> they do?
> 
> Terrorists like Cat Stevens, the late Teddy Kennedy, the hundreds erroneously on the No Fly List that have never picked up a gun in anger, never arrested for more than a traffic incident?
Click to expand...

Shit happens and then gets straightened out

Same thing will happen with guns


----------



## rightwinger

bripat9643 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love conservative reaction to those who disagree with them
> 
> First instinct, call them a fag
> 
> 
> 
> No.....our first reaction was to call BullShit.
> Only months later did we discover that David Hogg and his classmates are Gay. Some are in the closet, and some are openly gay.
> So this snaps the whole debate into proper perspective.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is Bullshit?
> 
> You keep throwing out words without knowing the meaning
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look, you can't be this stupid.
> 
> Blaming guns and the NRA for gun violence is for one reason only,..... to grease the skids for taking away gun ownership.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More Hyperbole
> 
> Name something specifically that Hogg’s group has proposed that you object to
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Outlawing so-called "assault weapons."  Outlawing magazines that hold more than 10 bullets.
Click to expand...


I’m more inclined to 15
Why would anyone need more?
Unless they want to slaughter school children


----------



## Rustic

DrLove said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I was ten I always took my WW11 Lee Enfield 303 to school. Same with most of the boys in our country school.
> If someone shot a deer or a moose before school they'd miss school for the day. No problem.
> In all the years we took guns to school I never heard of anyone being shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Year, city and state please? I've never heard of such a thing and will be 60 next month.
Click to expand...

Lol
Most every Western State was like that in the 80s and before... Fucking retard


----------



## Rustic

rightwinger said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> No.....our first reaction was to call BullShit.
> Only months later did we discover that David Hogg and his classmates are Gay. Some are in the closet, and some are openly gay.
> So this snaps the whole debate into proper perspective.
> 
> 
> 
> What is Bullshit?
> 
> You keep throwing out words without knowing the meaning
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look, you can't be this stupid.
> 
> Blaming guns and the NRA for gun violence is for one reason only,..... to grease the skids for taking away gun ownership.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More Hyperbole
> 
> Name something specifically that Hogg’s group has proposed that you object to
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Outlawing so-called "assault weapons."  Outlawing magazines that hold more than 10 bullets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I’m more inclined to 15
> Why would anyone need more?
> Unless they want to slaughter school children
Click to expand...

Lol
You know nothing about the subject so shut the fuck up


----------



## Rustic

rightwinger said:


> David Hogg fighting to keep our schools safe
> 
> The old way is not working


From progressives?
That is what most of the shooters are


----------



## Rustic

DrLove said:


> Doc1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I was ten I always took my WW11 Lee Enfield 303 to school. Same with most of the boys in our country school.
> If someone shot a deer or a moose before school they'd miss school for the day. No problem.
> In all the years we took guns to school I never heard of anyone being shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Year, city and state please? I've never heard of such a thing and will be 60 next month.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This just means you are a City Boy. During Pheasant Season I took my 12 gauge every day and hunted on the way home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> AGAIN ---> Year, city and state please
Click to expand...

80’s  South Dakota, North Dakota, Montana, Wyoming, Idaho, Nebraska, Oklahoma, Texas, Arizona, Alaska, Minnesota, Wisconsin, Indiana, Missouri, Mississippi, Oregon... etc...


----------



## DrLove

Rustic said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I was ten I always took my WW11 Lee Enfield 303 to school. Same with most of the boys in our country school.
> If someone shot a deer or a moose before school they'd miss school for the day. No problem.
> In all the years we took guns to school I never heard of anyone being shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Year, city and state please? I've never heard of such a thing and will be 60 next month.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol
> Most every Western State was like that in the 80s and before... Fucking retard
Click to expand...


Do you *ever* have anything useful to contribute other than calling people fucking retards and telling them to shut the fuck up?
Never blocked anybody around here - so you're in rarified air .. do enjoy.


----------



## Rustic

DrLove said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I was ten I always took my WW11 Lee Enfield 303 to school. Same with most of the boys in our country school.
> If someone shot a deer or a moose before school they'd miss school for the day. No problem.
> In all the years we took guns to school I never heard of anyone being shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Year, city and state please? I've never heard of such a thing and will be 60 next month.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol
> Most every Western State was like that in the 80s and before... Fucking retard
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you *ever* have anything useful to contribute other than calling people fucking retards and telling them to shut the fuck up?
> Never blocked anybody around here - so you're in rarified air .. do enjoy.
Click to expand...


----------



## DrLove

One of 5 new books you won't want to miss this week per USA Today
5 new books you won't want to miss this week, including David Hogg's '#NeverAgain'

41 reviews now on Amazon and four star average - *Number ONE best seller in education administration.*

Funny, there are 31 Five star reviews from people who actually READ the book and 10 ONE star reviews from barrel stroking Gomers (Rustic? ;-) who did not and actually wrote their reviews right around release date before they could have possibly gotten their hands on it let alone read it. 

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07C6H574K/?tag=ff0d01-20


----------



## Hugo Furst

DrLove said:


> One of 5 new books you won't want to miss this week per USA Today
> 5 new books you won't want to miss this week, including David Hogg's '#NeverAgain'
> 
> 41 reviews now on Amazon and four star average - *Number ONE best seller in education administration.*
> 
> Funny, there are 31 Five star reviews from people who actually READ the book and 10 ONE star reviews from barrel stroking Gomers (Rustic? ;-) who did not and actually wrote their reviews right around release date before they could have possibly gotten their hands on it let alone read it.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07C6H574K/?tag=ff0d01-20





DrLove said:


> are 31 Five star reviews from people who actually READ the book


and you know they actually read the book because..?


----------



## Rustic

DrLove said:


> One of 5 new books you won't want to miss this week per USA Today
> 5 new books you won't want to miss this week, including David Hogg's '#NeverAgain'
> 
> 41 reviews now on Amazon and four star average - *Number ONE best seller in education administration.*
> 
> Funny, there are 31 Five star reviews from people who actually READ the book and 10 ONE star reviews from barrel stroking Gomers (Rustic? ;-) who did not and actually wrote their reviews right around release date before they could have possibly gotten their hands on it let alone read it.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07C6H574K/?tag=ff0d01-20


No thanks, Fucking gun grabbers have nothing good to say


----------



## DrLove

WillHaftawaite said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of 5 new books you won't want to miss this week per USA Today
> 5 new books you won't want to miss this week, including David Hogg's '#NeverAgain'
> 
> 41 reviews now on Amazon and four star average - *Number ONE best seller in education administration.*
> 
> Funny, there are 31 Five star reviews from people who actually READ the book and 10 ONE star reviews from barrel stroking Gomers (Rustic? ;-) who did not and actually wrote their reviews right around release date before they could have possibly gotten their hands on it let alone read it.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07C6H574K/?tag=ff0d01-20
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> are 31 Five star reviews from people who actually READ the book
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and you know they actually read the book because..?
Click to expand...


Read four pages of reviews including the one stars (all on last page) and you tell me who you think actually read the book ;-)


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

WillHaftawaite said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does "sensible gun control" mean? Do we need to train our guns to use common sense? How about we address the real issues and not the object?
> 
> 
> 
> We need to keep guns out of the hands of those who are not allowed to have them
> Background checks and consolidated lists of those not eligible to have guns
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Not allowed" to have them, explain who is not exactly allowed to have them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He want to use lists like the No-Fly list to revoke someone second amendment rights...
> 
> So yoy do understand those like the OP has no issue with revoking someone Constitutional right for the illusion of feeling safe...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NRA fights for terrorists on the no fly list to buy guns
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> NRA fights for terrorists on the no fly list to buy guns
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> they do?
> 
> Terrorists like Cat Stevens, the late Teddy Kennedy, the hundreds erroneously on the No Fly List that have never picked up a gun in anger, never arrested for more than a traffic incident?
Click to expand...


Funny part the left has no problem woth faulty lists until it is used against them.

They are the first one to demand lists to be used but then when the right usea it against them, well then they will scream it is unconstitutional...

Ted Kennedy is the best example of how faulty that list is but the left does not care...

They want the guns so they can then come for our other rights and of course the illusion of living in peace while criminals have never cared about the law...

Terrorists do not care what weapon they use and the left is pushing for their daily they regulate us to the point they make Stalin Liberal!!!


----------



## rightwinger

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> We need to keep guns out of the hands of those who are not allowed to have them
> Background checks and consolidated lists of those not eligible to have guns
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Not allowed" to have them, explain who is not exactly allowed to have them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He want to use lists like the No-Fly list to revoke someone second amendment rights...
> 
> So yoy do understand those like the OP has no issue with revoking someone Constitutional right for the illusion of feeling safe...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NRA fights for terrorists on the no fly list to buy guns
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> NRA fights for terrorists on the no fly list to buy guns
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> they do?
> 
> Terrorists like Cat Stevens, the late Teddy Kennedy, the hundreds erroneously on the No Fly List that have never picked up a gun in anger, never arrested for more than a traffic incident?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny part the left has no problem woth faulty lists until it is used against them.
> 
> They are the first one to demand lists to be used but then when the right usea it against them, well then they will scream it is unconstitutional...
> 
> Ted Kennedy is the best example of how faulty that list is but the left does not care...
> 
> They want the guns so they can then come for our other rights and of course the illusion of living in peace while criminals have never cared about the law...
> 
> Terrorists do not care what weapon they use and the left is pushing for their daily they regulate us to the point they make Stalin Liberal!!!
Click to expand...

Shit happens
Some people are wrongly accused of crimes. Does not mean you give up prosecuting criminals

If you show up on the Do Not Sell list, there needs to be a process in getting off of it. So you have to wait a few weeks before you can buy another gun. There are worse things in life


----------



## Picaro

LaDexter said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> He has already stated they are donating all proceeds to fight gun violence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Translation - that money will go to DEMOCRAT campaign coffers where it will VANISH....
Click to expand...



True. But we know he didn't write squat, it's just typical ghost-written rubbish by some hack writer, and that is why he isn't going to take the royalties.


----------



## rightwinger

Picaro said:


> LaDexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> He has already stated they are donating all proceeds to fight gun violence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Translation - that money will go to DEMOCRAT campaign coffers where it will VANISH....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> True. But we know he didn't write squat, it's just typical ghost-written rubbish by some hack writer, and that is why he isn't going to take the royalties.
Click to expand...

There were no ghost writers

You must have mistaken him with Trump and Art of the Deal


----------



## OODA_Loop

An armed teacher would have provided the quickest opportunity of stopping Parkland.


----------



## Hugo Furst

rightwinger said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LaDexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> He has already stated they are donating all proceeds to fight gun violence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Translation - that money will go to DEMOCRAT campaign coffers where it will VANISH....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> True. But we know he didn't write squat, it's just typical ghost-written rubbish by some hack writer, and that is why he isn't going to take the royalties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There were no ghost writers
> 
> You must have mistaken him with Trump and Art of the Deal
Click to expand...



Gotcha

17 y/o boy and his 14 y/o sister wrote a NYTs best seller.


----------



## rightwinger

WillHaftawaite said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LaDexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> He has already stated they are donating all proceeds to fight gun violence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Translation - that money will go to DEMOCRAT campaign coffers where it will VANISH....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> True. But we know he didn't write squat, it's just typical ghost-written rubbish by some hack writer, and that is why he isn't going to take the royalties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There were no ghost writers
> 
> You must have mistaken him with Trump and Art of the Deal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Gotcha
> 
> 17 y/o boy and his 14 y/o sister wrote a NYTs best seller.
Click to expand...

Yup


----------



## LaDexter

rightwinger said:


> There were no ghost writers




How do you know?


----------



## buckeye45_73

DrLove said:


> There are two reviews on Amazon even though the book was just release last week and they couldn't have read it yet.
> 
> These are probably by a couple of our USMB barrel strokers. LoL
> 
> Kris K. Gorham
> 1.0 out of 5 starsshould be a work of FICTION as "lil boss hogg" ...
> June 19, 2018
> Format: Paperback
> should be a work of FICTION as "lil boss hogg" has already been cought on VIDEO admitting he was NOT there , that he was AT HOME when it happened and had to grab his camera , get on his bike , and pedal the mile or so to school so he could photograph the tragedy and grab his 15 seconds of fame at the cost of some one else life. ...............
> 
> for him to compare his actions to combat photographers and people of actual courage and moral character as he does here is sickening ! he is little more than a fascist bully , desperate to prolong his 15 seconds as it draws to a close .........................
> One person found this helpful
> 
> Lyman1234
> 1.0 out of 5 starsMaking profit off a tragedy
> June 19, 2018
> Format: Kindle Edition
> This is so sick that the author is making a profit over a tragedy. I would love to know how two kids can afford to publish a book like this. It is obvious that this author has become a puppet for the democrats agenda of removing firearms from citizens. I would think he should learn actual history.


So did he come out in the book?


----------



## rightwinger

LaDexter said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> There were no ghost writers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know?
Click to expand...

Burden of proof is on you


----------



## rightwinger

WillHaftawaite said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LaDexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> He has already stated they are donating all proceeds to fight gun violence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Translation - that money will go to DEMOCRAT campaign coffers where it will VANISH....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> True. But we know he didn't write squat, it's just typical ghost-written rubbish by some hack writer, and that is why he isn't going to take the royalties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There were no ghost writers
> 
> You must have mistaken him with Trump and Art of the Deal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Gotcha
> 
> 17 y/o boy and his 14 y/o sister wrote a NYTs best seller.
Click to expand...

Makes more sense than thinking Donald Trump is capable of writing a book....or even reading one


----------



## LaDexter

rightwinger said:


> Burden of proof is on you




I have no idea.  I just asked you how you "know" and clearly, as usual, you are just spouting off Chosen BULLSHIT again...


BTW - if you support GUN CONTROL, raise your right hand....


----------



## Hugo Furst

LaDexter said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> There were no ghost writers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know?
Click to expand...


Saw it in his daily briefing.

NOTE: If anyone asks, Hogg did NOT have a ghostwriter.


----------



## Hugo Furst

rightwinger said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LaDexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> He has already stated they are donating all proceeds to fight gun violence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Translation - that money will go to DEMOCRAT campaign coffers where it will VANISH....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> True. But we know he didn't write squat, it's just typical ghost-written rubbish by some hack writer, and that is why he isn't going to take the royalties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There were no ghost writers
> 
> You must have mistaken him with Trump and Art of the Deal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Gotcha
> 
> 17 y/o boy and his 14 y/o sister wrote a NYTs best seller.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Makes more sense than thinking Donald Trump is capable of writing a book....or even reading one
Click to expand...


not really.

and when did I claim Trump was capable of writing a book?


----------



## LaDexter

WillHaftawaite said:


> Saw it in his daily briefing.
> 
> NOTE: If anyone asks, Hogg did NOT have a ghostwriter.




So, in other words, you....


----------



## Picaro

LaDexter said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saw it in his daily briefing.
> 
> NOTE: If anyone asks, Hogg did NOT have a ghostwriter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, in other words, you....
Click to expand...


He's making a sarcastic joke, dummy.


----------



## Harry Dresden

rightwinger said:


> Read an excerpt from David and Lauren Hogg's new book '#NeverAgain'
> 
> When it happened to us, we woke up. We knew we couldn’t wait until we got out of college and settled into jobs. We had to make the world a better place now. It was literally a matter of life and death.
> 
> So we stood up and tried to make our voices heard. We’re really proud of what we have accomplished so far, and are so grateful to all the people who have joined our cause. They gave us strength. They gave us hope. You give us hope.
> 
> But let’s face it—it’s not enough. And the merchants of chaos keep peddling their wares.


im mesmerized.....cant wait for it to come out....


----------



## rightwinger

Harry Dresden said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Read an excerpt from David and Lauren Hogg's new book '#NeverAgain'
> 
> When it happened to us, we woke up. We knew we couldn’t wait until we got out of college and settled into jobs. We had to make the world a better place now. It was literally a matter of life and death.
> 
> So we stood up and tried to make our voices heard. We’re really proud of what we have accomplished so far, and are so grateful to all the people who have joined our cause. They gave us strength. They gave us hope. You give us hope.
> 
> But let’s face it—it’s not enough. And the merchants of chaos keep peddling their wares.
> 
> 
> 
> im mesmerized.....cant wait for it to come out....
Click to expand...

Makes a great Christmas gift


----------



## Harry Dresden

rightwinger said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Read an excerpt from David and Lauren Hogg's new book '#NeverAgain'
> 
> When it happened to us, we woke up. We knew we couldn’t wait until we got out of college and settled into jobs. We had to make the world a better place now. It was literally a matter of life and death.
> 
> So we stood up and tried to make our voices heard. We’re really proud of what we have accomplished so far, and are so grateful to all the people who have joined our cause. They gave us strength. They gave us hope. You give us hope.
> 
> But let’s face it—it’s not enough. And the merchants of chaos keep peddling their wares.
> 
> 
> 
> im mesmerized.....cant wait for it to come out....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Makes a great Christmas gift
Click to expand...

how would you know RW,it wasnt out last Christmas.....


----------

